# Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return To In-Ring Action!



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976172642972598273
HOLY SHIT.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Roman is so fucked now


----------



## Draykorinee

Could they not have made a bigger impact by having him come out to a huge pop or something? 

Twitter seems like a weird choice to make this announcement.


----------



## Jedah

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

WOW.

Mania and SD just got a whole lot better.


----------



## Roxinius

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Sweet baby Jesus


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Holy shit is right!!!! 

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

FUCK YES BABY

:yes

GOATFACE IS BACK.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Well shit. Never thought this would happen.


----------



## Empress

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Welcome back, Bryan.


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Good stuff. I wonder if they have any plans for him beyond tag matches.


----------



## PrettyLush

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

The American Dragon will indeed rise again


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Bet u 1000 dollars its gonna be Sami and KO vs Shane and Bryan


----------



## matta5580

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

In really small font at end of tweet: "by Dr. Nick Riviera."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

A truly "THIS IS AWESOME" moment.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Another great babyface added to the roster.

:banderas


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: I legit got goosebumps reading that. :mark:


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Nothing in 2018 is going to top Bryan getting cleared. Absolutely nothing. I'm so fucking hyped :mark: :mark:

Imagine the fucking pop :mark:


----------



## Eliko

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

:yes :yes :yes :yes 

:yes :yes :yes :yes 

:yes :yes :yes :yes 


:sodone :sodone


*So happy for him!!!!*


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Awesome news, and really happy for Bryan. The company needs someone like him back on the roster.

Where are all those conspiracy theorists who said Bryan won't be brought back because "he'd overshadow Roman" now?


----------



## Tucks

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Oooh. Interesting! 

Hope this isn't a mistake on Bryan's part health wise. That has to come first. 

Bryan v AJ though...


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wow! When faced with letting him go to NJPW they bit the bullet. With this and bringing back the curb stomp they must be feeling pretty confident about the concussion case.


----------



## sbuch

Best news !!! The GOAT is back


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

S-S-SWERVE SWAG

My fantasy, next week MAGGLE informs us that Romun Rains is still in that medical facility and has taken a turn for the worse, BORK and :heyman6 come out Paul is talking mad trash then...


----------



## KingofKings1524

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Not the biggest fan of his, but good for him. I know how much wrestling means to him.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wow !!!


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Imagine the fucking pop :mark:



The entrance for his first match back is going to blow the fucking roof off the building :mark:


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This is crazy!!


----------



## Piper's Pit

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Shane O-mac has an opponent for Wrestlemania now !! Yes !!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wait......this is real?

Like, I'm pinching myself, is this FUCKING REAL!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Congrats to him. There’s plenty of people who will want him to fail or get hurt just to say told you so. Hopefully he remains healthy and leaves the business via his own decision.


----------



## Death Rider

YES YES YES YES I AM SO FUCKING HAPPY. MY BOY IS BACK!

So happy to here this as a massive fan of his and does make me chuckle some of the people on here who acted like they know better then actual doctors.


----------



## brewjo32

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

scared he'll come back and injure himself. Inside I'm chanting "its not worth it"


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Holy fucking shit :mark::mark::mark:

SmackDown could now actually afford to lose AJ if they have Bryan as a full time performer.


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Dude, I'm lost for words. This has made me so happy. :mj2

I got so sad when Bryan announced his retirement, seeing him back in a WWE ring again will give me literal goosebumps.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

So AJ can’t wrestle at Mania and we’re getting Nak vs Bryan?


----------



## IWp

Part of me is super happy for Bryan, the other is thinking about the potential pop for a Daniel Bryan that returns outta nowhere. Still gonna be a monster pop tho, and announcing it will surely generete some buzz for SmackDown


----------



## Erik.

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

That's crazy.

I'm so happy for him.


----------



## BlackElias24

Kind of want him to use his power turn full heel and join the tag match and then insert himself into the title match with AJ


----------



## Jedah

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Hopefully he works a safe style and not too many nights a year. He doesn't need to work every week.

But now I get to fantasize about matches with AJ, Nakamura, Samoa Joe, Andrade Cien Almas, Seth Rollins, Aleister Black, etc. :mark


----------



## Rankles75

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

No mention of it on WrestleZone, their top story is that Big Cass has been cleared to return...


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

They'll get him to sign a new long term contract and then the first time he gets any sort of a little knock they'll say "yeah we don't think you should be wrestling anymore considering your past injuries so we are just going to go back to using you in a non in-ring role"


----------



## MC

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

:yes :yes :yes 


So happy for him. He has been cleared!!!!! :done


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Nice, this must mean a lot to him. I guess he tags with Shane against Sami/Owens.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Sorry, not getting my hopes up. I know WWE were the ones who officially announced it (and what a lame way to make an important announcement lmao), but something don't feel right. This seems fishy and uncharacteristic of them.


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I really can't describe how happy I'm, BUT, FUCKING BUT, now they fucking clear him after the Rumble is over and the RTWM is almost over and they're safe right? The biggest comeback of the decade will be wasted on that giant dick Shane. Don't hold your hopes up, it'S apparent what kind of comeback this is. This company has no shame whatoever.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Mordecay said:


> Roman is so fucked now


They're on different shows.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Holy fucking shit


----------



## matta5580

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Lockard The GOAT said:


> Sorry, not getting my hopes up. I know WWE were the ones who officially announced it (and what a lame way to make an important announcement lmao), but something don't feel right. This seems fishy and uncharacteristic of them.


It does seem odd. I mean why in the hell would you announce that on Twitter instead of live TV? And on the same day as Smackdown even.


----------



## DiamondsinTheSky

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

INFINITE DIMES RAINING FROM THE SKY


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Twitter is going insane.

THE DRAW


----------



## Shepard

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Oh wow


Hope he gets a good match for Mania, I wonder if they'll have him wrestle tonight if he's cleared. Can imagine a big jump in smackdowns audience tonight :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I still hope he leaves in September. They benched him for two years because they could. And only now when he's one foot out the door they're allowing him back. If he does sign another contract, hopefully he has an out clause that voids the contract if the wwe refuses to allow him to wrestle again.


----------



## ManiT

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

RIP The Miz


----------



## Boldgerg

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

No shits given.


----------



## STEVALD

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

MOTHERFUCK, BROTHERS. MOTHERFUCK.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris90

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Checked to see if it was April fools lol.

Bryan/Nakamura at Summerslam is all they have to do.


----------



## Brock

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

:shockedpunk










Cannot believe this.

Fuck.


----------



## Achilles

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I'm really happy for him. However, WWE could just be throwing him a bone to keep him away from New Japan, and then proceed to fuck him over for the rest of his career.


----------



## Banez

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Nice...

But i'm not expecting them to push him to the moon and back again. However i do hope we get Bryan vs. AJ now.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Roman got destroyed, yes I know they probably not gonna put them in the same brand but still.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Fuck me in the butt! Holy Shit! The best news all year!


----------



## Ludvig_Borga

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I will laugh my ass off if he gets another concussion and starts suffering from neurological problems.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Holy shit :mark


----------



## MC

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

The GOAT is back. :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I'm shocked.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

There's speculation about AJ's injury and whether it means he'll be ruled out for Mania. If _so_, Nak Vs Bryan for Mania pls.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*









_*DANIEL THE AMERICAN DRAGON BRYAN IS BACK FAMILIA!!!!!!! OH MY GOD THIS NEWS JUST MADE MY FUCKING WM AND YEAR!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes*_


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

So what you're telling me is that WWE has medically cleared Daniel Bryan to compete?

Daniel Bryan? The most over wrestler in the company? Is allowed to compete?

WWE has given the man with the beard permission to wrestle? By their doctors?

The guy with the Crossface will come out of retirement? In 2018?

I've only got 1 word.


















:yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## jayman321

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FINALLY A REASON BESIDES BRAUN TO WATCH WWE AGAIN


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

How do you just randomly clear him after all this time now? Good for him but this just seems sus to me


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Thank you WWE for the great birthday present.


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

WTF!!


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I'm shocked.


Is it your Birthday today?

:hb :yes


----------



## Kishido

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Poor Roman...

But fuck it! Give me Bryan vs AJ


----------



## just_one

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

this will sound stupid but storywise move DB to raw and have him feud with miz goddamn!

Story wise this will be amazing!


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

@Tyrion Lannister I don't wanna rub it in and say "I told you so", but man, I did say there was a slight chance it could happen.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



RatherBeAtNitro said:


> They'll get him to sign a new long term contract and then the first time he gets any sort of a little knock they'll say "yeah we don't think you should be wrestling anymore considering your past injuries so we are just going to go back to using you in a non in-ring role"


How disgustingly cynical of you. I agree though lol, I hope Daniel only resigns for one year at a time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Is it your Birthday today?
> 
> :hb :yes


Yes, it is. Thank you very much, friend.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

If he gets his dome rocked and something serious happens people better not blame WWE. Congrats to him though.


----------



## MC

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


----------



## Y.2.J

HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT!
I NEVER SAW THIS COMING!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

AJ V Nak v Bryan triple threat book it Vince


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

You can see a trace of butt-hurtedness already from a few folks.

:ha

Love it.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

this is great news 
I am not really a massive Bryan fan but he contributed a lot to this company and even industry as a whole

I would love for him to be the first challenger to Nakamura'sa title reign or have them do a triple threat after Mania


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

The *GREATEST* of *ALL* time is back. :banderas


----------



## P Thriller

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Awesome news!!!!!

Although it makes me question why they wouldn't clear him this whole time. Seems like kind of bullcrap for them to shelf him when he was at his most popular and then reinstate him before his contract expires and he decides to go elsewhere. Probably didn't want him to make Roman look bad. Either way, this is incredible news. I hope they don't waste it on some stupid tag team match.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Hahaha my fiancé just got the ESPN notification and texted me and I come on and see there’s like 100 posts already.. [emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prized Fighter

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


----------



## tydolla

matta5580 said:


> It does seem odd. I mean why in the hell would you announce that on Twitter instead of live TV? And on the same day as Smackdown even.


Makes since though, since SDL comes on tonight.


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Get ready to hear one of the loudest pops ever tonight.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Just give me the FINAL FUCKING COUNTDOWN ENTRANCE!!!!!!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!

:yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This thread has more than 300 people in it. That's more than the Raw and SD threads on here average per week.

:ha


----------



## MC

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> You can see a trace of butt-hurtedness already from a few folks.
> 
> :ha
> 
> Love it.


Just a bunch of trolls who have nothing better to do.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


























Now give me AJ/Bryan and Nakamara/Bryan pronto!!


----------



## xdxdxcx

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

YES!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Mixed feelings. I was really hoping to see him in NJPW.


----------



## Cbell11

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

OMG OMG OMG

:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Kloner74v2

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Those fucking dumbasses just ruined it for me by announcing it on Twitter.

I didn't even like Bryan but I was rooting for him. He truly loves wrestling, and in the good storyline he can be great. 

Sad he'll do some bullshit with Shane though


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

He sells too much merch and makes them too much money to let go. It's a business.


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

:wow

Good for him. I know it's been killing him to come back to the ring. Interested to see what they do for him at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Brock

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Him and Shane against Sami and Owens at Mania then perhaps?


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wow. This is huge. Maybe he can turn this company around and make wrestling actually enjoyable again. I have high hopes for this.


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

KO and Sami are fucked now.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Once you go Bryan, there's no point in trying. Awwww yea :trips8


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ludvig_Borga said:


> I will laugh my ass off if he gets another concussion and starts suffering from neurological problems.


Why?


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Bryan vs Styles
Bryan vs Zayn (1 on 1)
Bryan vs Rollins
Bryan vs Miz

Can't wait!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Kloner74v2 said:


> Those fucking dumbasses just ruined it for me by announcing it on Twitter.
> 
> I didn't even like Bryan but I was rooting for him. He truly loves wrestling, and in the good storyline he can be great.
> 
> Sad he'll do some bullshit with Shane though


I thought the same thing, but then you have to remember nobody really watches Smackdown so putting it on Twitter and the drawing more eyes before makes sense


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Still what a lame way to announce it, why not Bryan doing the announcement live on Smackdown ? I think Vince must be furious that he had to clear him or Bryan would go to wrestle on other company.


----------



## BlackieDevil

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Where the hell is HHH?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crasp

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Why?


'cause he's so fuckin' edgy, maaan.


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I hope Bryan has had a long, hard thought about this though and I hope he's absolutely sure that this is what he wants after careful consideration.


----------



## Y.2.J

HOLY SHIT! What a roster this is, especially with Bryan back omg. 

Brock Lesnar
John Cena
Roman Reigns (Calm down, everyone...)
DANIEL BRYAN!!!
Seth Rollins
AJ Styles
Dean Ambrose
Samoa Joe
Kevin Owens 
Braun Strowman
So many more!

Incredible talent. Omg I’m so pumped right now.


----------



## P Thriller

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

For them to announce this before Wrestlemania instead of having one of the greatest Wrestlemania moments ever makes me think that ticket sales aren't doing that great. Why else would they spoil something so amazing on twitter?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Amazing News

Can’t wait to see what they do with him

Bryan AJ and Bryan Nakamura are going to be incredible


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



emerald-fire said:


> KO and Sami are fucked now.


As a huge fan of both, it's probably for the best. Their storyline hasn't been going anywhere anyway and a win at mania over Shane wouldn't lead to jack shit. The sooner this KO&Sami vs Shane story is over, the better.


----------



## bradatar

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Team Hell No 2 with Braun???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

If this is a dream please don’t wake me up!!!!! OMG!!! :mark:


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Why the hell did they announce this via twitter though?! Imagine the pop if he had announced it himself on tonight's episode.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Great news.
Happy for him, he wanted this so much.
I hope everything will be alright


----------



## Afrolatino

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Cool, now I hope AJ won't be hurt as many ones say...


----------



## BlackElias24

Wonder what changed Vince’s mind to let him wrestle?


----------



## tydolla

Brodus Clay said:


> Still what a lame way to announce it, why not Bryan doing the announcement live on Smackdown ? I think Vince must be furious that he had to clear him or Bryan would go to wrestle on other company.


Wouldnt it make more sense to annouce it on social media before? Since SDL isnt tht heavily watched. 
Bryan was over beyond pro wrestling so announcing it on Twitter hours before SDL airs, is a smart move.


----------



## chrispepper

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

WHY DO THIS OVER TWITTER YOU DUMBASSES.

How big of a pop would this have got on an actual episode of smackdown? But I guess more people tune into smackdown tonight now?

And it gives it more of the "real sports" vibe if it's a breaking news alert on twitter.

But holy shit, YES!!!!!


----------



## Roxinius

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



emerald-fire said:


> Why the hell did they announce this via twitter though?! Imagine the pop if he had announced it himself on tonight's episode.


Probably wanted to drive ticket sales up announce it early they have a packed arena for sdl


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



P Thriller said:


> For them to announce this before Wrestlemania instead of having one of the greatest Wrestlemania moments ever makes me think that ticket sales aren't doing that great. Why else would they spoil something so amazing on twitter?


It’s still going to be one of the greatest WM moments...and now those attending Mania are going to be hyped out of their fucking minds. I know I am. Yes chants are going to take over NOLA again!

:yes


----------



## Crasp

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



emerald-fire said:


> Why the hell did they announce this via twitter though?! Imagine the pop if he had announced it himself on tonight's episode.


So that SD wll actually get some viewers.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wow I thought he'd have to leave WWE if he wanted to wrestle again. I marked, then got sad when I realized they may put him against Shane at Mania.

Bryan vs AJ plz.
Bryan vs Nakamura plz.


----------



## Odo

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

If this is what he wants, then I am over the moon for him, and I'll watch Mania if hes on the card 100% :mark:


----------



## BeastBrockLesnar

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

good, now dont let him do the flying headbutt or he will kill himself


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

DB vs Seth
DB vs AJ
DB vs Nakamura
DB vs Gargano
DB vs Ricochet
DB vs Finn

:trips8


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



BlackElias24 said:


> Wonder what changed Vince’s mind to let him wrestle?


Surely the “you deserve it” chants to Reigns had nothing to do with this :lol


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Well, I'll eat crow since I was one of the dumbfucks saying that he would never be cleared.

Welcome back D-Bry!


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Holy shit yes !!


----------



## CesaroSwing

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



emerald-fire said:


> KO and Sami are fucked now.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



emerald-fire said:


> Why the hell did they announce this via twitter though?! Imagine the pop if he had announced it himself on tonight's episode.


Way more people will be interested in Smackdown now. And he will get a monstrous pop regardless.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

OH MY GOD :mark: 

:yes

The matches that D-Bry could have, can't fucking wait to see him back in there.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Bet u 1000 dollars its gonna be Sami and KO vs Shane and Bryan


With Shane turning on Bryan. It only makes sense.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Really great news. Very happy for DB.


----------



## BC Punk

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> DB vs Seth
> DB vs AJ
> DB vs Nakamura
> DB vs Gargano
> DB vs Ricochet
> DB vs Finn
> 
> :trips8


DB vs Shane for months on end to suck all the energy out of him coming back.

Truly excited he can wrestle again but I don't trust WWE to use it well.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*










- Vic


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I really hope he doesn't come back just to get injured quickly again. He deserves to be FOTC and have a lengthy run.


----------



## CGS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Huge news. 

Incredibly shit way to announce the news....but huge news nontheless. Interesting to see just how limited he is in the ring though. If his prior injuries were that made then surely he can't run around in the same way he used too? time will tell i guess. Happy to see the guy back in the ring


----------



## Lorromire

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

That's really good news for him, his family, and his fans.

I'm just hoping he won't be as boring as his last 2 years (as a wrestler, not counting the GM stuff) in the company.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5Dhttps%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2FWWEMeme%2Fstatus%2F976174418899689472%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## MrFlash

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Good for him, let's hope he has the sense to remove the flying headbutt from his move set and avoids Brock for his future health.


----------



## Stormking1221

Now how to get him in the Main Event &#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I doubt they'll let him wrestle much, probably have him be like how Kurt Angle and Triple H is now, a very light schedule.

I think people are getting way too excited...


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Roman will be trying to convince Vince to put him on 205 Live.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Can not wait to see DB vs Miz rekindled, with a proper payoff.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

:hmm:


----------



## Hydra

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

OMG!!

YES! Couldn't be happier for Bryan. This is going to be epic!!
:rusevyes


----------



## BlackElias24

DJ Punk said:


> emerald-fire said:
> 
> 
> 
> KO and Sami are fucked now.
> 
> 
> 
> As a huge fan of both, it's probably for the best. Their storyline hasn't been going anywhere anyway and a win at mania over Shane wouldn't lead to jack shit. The sooner this KO&Sami vs Shane story is over, the better.
Click to expand...

Wonder if he turns on Shane takes him out and assumes full control of Smackdown?

Inserts himself into the AJ vs Nak match KO and Sami help him win and Daniel Bryan works a Lesnar schedule as champ and the new authority with KO and Sami as his muscle.

Smackdown needs a top heel.


----------



## Y.2.J

I’m at work right now but my head is totally spinning right now. I can’t focus. I can’t believe this. 

Amazing. I just hope he’s really alright to get in the ring again. Hopefully he’s healthy and doesn’t get reinjured.


----------



## promoter2003

TD Stinger said:


> Wait......this is real?
> 
> Like, I'm pinching myself, is this FUCKING REAL!


Lol I saw it on Instagram by a fan and ran here to see it too.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Roman will be trying to convince Vince to put him on 205 Live.


Dude get a friggin life. Did Roman personally offend or injure you?

He’s probably just as happy as any fan of pro wrestling is over this news.


----------



## emerald-fire

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



BlackElias24 said:


> Wonder if he turns on Shane takes him out and assumes full control of Smackdown?
> 
> Inserts himself into the AJ vs Nak match KO and Sami help him win and Daniel Bryan works a Lesnar schedule as champ and the new authority with KO and Sami as his muscle.
> 
> Smackdown needs a top heel.


I'm pretty sure Daniel Bryan is never turning heel for the rest of his career after this, or at least for a long time. It just won't work. He can Punt Kick every face on the roster and he'll still be cheered.


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



BlackElias24 said:


> Wonder if he turns on Shane takes him out and assumes full control of Smackdown?
> 
> Inserts himself into the AJ vs Nak match KO and Sami help him win and Daniel Bryan works a Lesnar schedule as champ and the new authority with KO and Sami as his muscle.
> 
> Smackdown needs a top heel.


Daniel Bryan shouldn't be a heel. The dude is the most over face since the AE.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ignis Scientia said:


> :hmm:


Seriously? This is all you have to fucking say? Are you fucking kidding me Thwagger? What is wrong with you? Literally what is your ISSUE? :fuckthis 


:kobe3


----------



## Trophies

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

:mark
:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark
:mark
:mark
:mark
:mark​


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Meeki

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This is fucking great news.

Watch him be fed to Reigns next WM.


----------



## Kishido

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wait until we will see him either against AJ and Nakamura or Reigns and Lesnat at WM

Of course he wins


----------



## DoucheyLifter

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Nice! Put in him in a TLC Match or Hell in a Cell with Zayn/Owens!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976181557252771840


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

YESTLEMANIA!!!!!

:yes


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns at WM35


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Yasssssssss


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

The Greatest of fucking ALL TIME returns :sodone


----------



## DoucheyLifter

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976181557252771840


It doesn't mean anything. Seth is an idiot. It's irreversible.


----------



## JonLeduc

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wow. I literally Popped at work.

This is probably the biggest Wrestling news of the year.

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

No FUCKING way!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Sweet!

Can they let Miz come back to SmackDown so his feud with Bryan can carry on and actually get a payoff now?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



DoucheyLifter said:


> It doesn't mean anything. Seth is an idiot. It's irreversible.


Okay, Doctor.


Hahahaha. This is great.


----------



## DoucheyLifter

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*










How Daniel Bryan's new in ring gear will most likely look like.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I've been known he's been healthy for about two years now. Every doctor he went to cleared him. Except Maroon. Am i happy meh. Sure why not. But here is his return being wasted by being put in a tag match with shane smh. Guess vince had no other choice but budge.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

holy fuck lol

can't believe this. This is HUUUUUUUGE


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Can they let Miz come back to SmackDown so his feud with Bryan can carry on and actually get a payoff now?


That really should be his first match back. Sucks he's gonna be stuck in a tag team match


----------



## Martins

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I'm kinda pissed 'cause I was on a wrestling hiatus, feeling great about it and the one thing that could bring me back just happened. 

Ah well. 

:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark:mark

Since he's cleared, I hope threads about who the best in-ring guy in WWE is right now will cease to pop up. There's no point in arguing that now :bryan


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



God Movement said:


> Daniel Bryan vs Roman Reigns at WM35


Only if Bryan goes over. Otherwise, keep him far away from Roman Reigns.


----------



## MisterK

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Full time tho?


----------



## THANOS

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Yes, it is. Thank you very much, friend.


Happy B-Day man!! This will mark my return to watching! :mark:

Return of the Bryan thread please!


----------



## Empress

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



THANOS said:


> No FUCKING way!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> :sodone :sodone :sodone


I love Bryan but not like you and some of the others. :lol This is a very good day for you.  

I'm happy he can have this HBK like return. I hope this is for real. He really is one of the best and should finish out his career on his own terms. I hope he stays healthy or close enough to it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

WWE's babyface roster right now:

Bryan
AJ
Seth
Braun
Nakamura

:trips8


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

The reaction at NOLA will be insane :sodone

Gonna stay up till 6 AM to watch that shit live. No fucking way I'll miss this :mark: :sodone :yes


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



MisterK said:


> Full time tho?


Don't even want him full time really. He's been waiting for 2 years. Let's not waste it by having him have a random match on raw or smackdown every week. Make the most out of him. Big matches, feuds, big moments.

This is absolutely huge. So excited.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



DJ Punk said:


> Only if Bryan goes over. Otherwise, keep him far away from Roman Reigns.


No dice.

The FOTC that no-one wants vs The FOTC that everyone wants. They are on a collision course. The chances of it happening are extremely high. Buckle-up. Wouldn't be too worried though, because it's likely Bryan would go over if it happens.


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I just shot one right off the ceiling fan. I have no shame in doing so, either.


----------



## Y.2.J

What a time to be a WWE fan. 

I mean...I get Seth Rollins, AJ and Bryan on the roster at the same time. 

Popping at work. Can’t help it. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



THANOS said:


> Happy B-Day man!! This will mark my return to watching! :mark:
> 
> Return of the Bryan thread please!


Thank you, brother (or twin?!) :lol

Can not believe that not only did GOAT Bryan got cleared, but he got cleared on my BIRTHDAY.

:trips8

This is a great, great day, friend.

WWE has a loaded babyface roster right now with:

Bryan
AJ
Seth
Braun
Naka

Holy shit!


----------



## Doc

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This is fantastic news. 

Roman is screwed.


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This is massive!

I was never a huge Bryan fan, but I'm so excited :mark


----------



## Jonhern

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



matta5580 said:


> It does seem odd. I mean why in the hell would you announce that on Twitter instead of live TV? And on the same day as Smackdown even.


Obviously they announced it early to get people to watch smackdown tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I wanna see him go on a knee-to-the-face rampage. Tonight. BOOK IT VINCE


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Doc said:


> This is fantastic news.
> 
> Roman is screwed.


They're on different shows. If anyone is screwed it's Rusev. Rusev Day is over.


----------



## Meeki

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

when you need a partner and Daniel Bryan just got cleared


----------



## Billy Riley

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

A complete 180 on this? I question the timing of this.


----------



## Cas Ras

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Edit: obsolete post, matter has resolved itself


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This forum hasn't been this hot for a while.

Fantastic news, more hype leading to Mania', can easily see him being involved with the Owens/Zayn storyline.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

THERE IS A GOD AND HE IS GOOD! I am so fucking ecstatic about his return! Smackdown is must see TV tonight! At the same time how amazing would it have been if they had just surprised us with a physicality angle with Bryan instead of just announcing it right now.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

It's a work.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> They're on different shows. If anyone is screwed it's Rusev. Rusev Day is over.


The funniest part I suppose is everyone except Bryan and Roman are screwed. Roman is Vince's choice and Bryan is the fan's choice. They are both solidified. It's everyone else who is in jeopardy. Wouldn't be surprised if Roman and Bryan hold their world titles for a year straight.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

versus Rusev surely.


----------



## Meeki

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Maybe they'll put him with :braun for WM

They can be TEAM YES HANDS :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

People are getting shook over this news.

:lol


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Holy shit. For the first time in a long while....I'll be watching Smackdown live then.

DB is basically Jesus Christ come down to save the WWE. On Easter.


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



God Movement said:


> No dice.
> 
> The FOTC that no-one wants vs The FOTC that everyone wants. They are on a collision course. The chances of it happening are extremely high. Buckle-up. Wouldn't be too worried though, because it's likely Bryan would go over if it happens.


I'm completely fine with it if Bryan goes over. Reigns losing to Bryan would probably help his career more than winning would too.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> People are getting shook over this news.
> 
> :lol


Bray Wyatt got tossed in the LAKE OF REINCARNATION and came back out a MEDICALLY CLEARED DANIEL BRYAN

:bow to the MYSTICAL POWERS of WOKEN MATT


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

What are the odds for Bryan to win the 2019 Royal Rumble. Hopefully it's not too early to bet.


----------



## Manhands

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This is the biggest return since HBK... he should take out Roman and WrestleMania and insert himself into the match against Lesnar for the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



deepelemblues said:


> Bray Wyatt got tossed in the LAKE OF REINCARNATION and came back out a MEDICALLY CLEARED DANIEL BRYAN


Bryan the new FOTC?!

:mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wow, I'm stunned.

Although in the back of my head, part of me is thinking that they cleared him just so we won't leave, and then they'll de-clear him once he re-signs. However, that would be a huge lawsuit, so I don't think they'll pull that stunt.

By the way, if anybody is screwed, it's not Roman, it's Shinsuke Nakamura. Daniel Bryan has taken his spot with the snap of his fingers. I don't know why anybody thought Roman ever had a chance as a babyface, he doesn't, and WWE won't even want them on the same show.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Decided to watch WrestleMania 30 after this news. Still my all time favourite WrestleMania.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Smackdown is saved!


----------



## Cooper09

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Fuck you WWE!!!


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> They're on different shows. If anyone is screwed it's Rusev. Rusev Day is over.


You know the state of the company has gone to shit when "Rusev Day" is the most over thing in WWE right now. So I say good riddance.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



BlueRover said:


> Holy shit. For the first time in a long while....I'll be watching Smackdown live then.
> 
> DB is basically Jesus Christ come down to save the WWE. On Easter.


The Second Coming!

Now the beard makes sense :bryan


----------



## IronMan8

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wow!

...by God, now they're gunna make him take the pin to protect Shane, aren't they!


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



HankHill_85 said:


> Awesome news, and really happy for Bryan. The company needs someone like him back on the roster.
> 
> Where are all those conspiracy theorists who said Bryan won't be brought back because "he'd overshadow Roman" now?


To be fair, Bryan won't be on Raw, so he can't really "overshadow" Roman in a sense. With the brand split, Roman is still at least safe from him.


----------



## finalnight

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

ITS HAPPENING!!!!

Also, never forget:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976180592839675904


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Miz feud please, it's about time we got some closure on the amazing work they did on Talking Smack. Holy shit this is a good day for wrestling.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Can only imagine this thread if he gets another head/neck injury.

Stay retired Daniel.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This is craziness.
I can’t stop looking at my phone. 

I’m so excited to see SD tonight holy f-in shit. 

3 million + viewers tonight guaranteed.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976177244065423361


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Cooper09 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Fuck you WWE!!!


:mj4


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, I'm stunned.
> 
> Although in the back of my head, part of me is thinking that they cleared him just so we won't leave, and then they'll de-clear him once he re-signs. However, that would be a huge lawsuit, so I don't think they'll pull that stunt.
> 
> *By the way, if anybody is screwed, it's not Roman, it's Shinsuke Nakamura. *Daniel Bryan has taken his spot with the snap of his fingers. I don't know why anybody thought Roman ever had a chance as a babyface, he doesn't, and WWE won't even want them on the same show.


I knew I could rely on you to talk sense.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

WOW


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wow. Awesome, I’m really happy for him. If the man’s finally allowed to wrestle again I support him 100%.

I never left team DB/BD, not for a day. This is great news, I can’t wait to see where things go.

Stand up Daniel Bryan fans, about time we had something to cheer about. Lets go!!!!

“YES! YES! YES! YES!”


----------



## FITZ

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I’m estatic. It’s possibly the happiest news I’ve ever read about wrestling. 

First match back in the Superdome too... 

My excitement level for Wrestlemania just doubled.


----------



## looper007

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

some of the best news as a wrestling fan since Bret Hart returning to WWE. Can't be more happy.

If he teams with Shane vs Owens/Zayn that match will become one of the biggest matches on the card. That's worth the price alone. 

Plus matches with Nakamura, Styles, Rollins, Reigns, Balor even push come to shove with Angle. But the match he deserved the most which will be one of the dream matches is one with Lesnar. Many great matches they could do, a title run somewhere in the future would be great too. 

Hope it's a HBK like return where he hasn't missed a beat and is even better then he was first time round. Fingers crossed.


----------



## USCena

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wow lol was not expecting WWE to pull the trigger with this one. Hope he can stay injury free this time around for whatever time he has left in this business.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This Gif has never been more appropriate for me...


----------



## HankHill_85

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

How cool is it that Bryan would be returning where he had his greatest professional moment in the Silverd......I mean Superdome?


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Seriously, I'm feeling the way the followers of Jesus must have felt when they saw him alive after the crucifixion.

It's like, bro.....I thought you were gone, man. 

The savior has returned.


----------



## DirectorsCut

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Hope he isn't wasted on a match with Shane O'Mac, AJ Styles would be sweet though.


----------



## finalnight

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



FITZ said:


> I’m estatic. It’s possibly the happiest news I’ve ever read about wrestling.
> 
> First match back in the Superdome too...
> 
> My excitement level for Wrestlemania just doubled.


You mean the Silverdome?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

"Shinsuke Nakamura told Tokyo Sports the loss of Daniel Bryan can't be put to words, because he was one of the reasons for him to go to WWE."


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976177172107862016

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976180228442771462

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976180171207315456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976177439570194432

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976180219051741186


----------



## Stellar

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Happy for Daniel Bryan and him getting cleared really shakes things up big time.

I am sorry but I can't help but think that WWE found a way to clear him because his contract is expiring soon. This is their way of trying to convince Daniel Bryan to stay because if he went to ROH it would have been huge.

Oh and of course WWE releases this news right before SDL tonight.

If Miz was still on SDL, DB going after him would be awesome.


----------



## BestInTheWorld1998

matta5580 said:


> Lockard The GOAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not getting my hopes up. I know WWE were the ones who officially announced it (and what a lame way to make an important announcement lmao), but something don't feel right. This seems fishy and uncharacteristic of them.
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem odd. I mean why in the hell would you announce that on Twitter instead of live TV? And on the same day as Smackdown even.
Click to expand...

To get more people to tune into smackdown live tonight. Almsot sure to boost the ratings


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I’m hoping Daniel Bryan stays on SDL. Stay away from Roman for the time being. Let them go on their own arcs for now and then maybe one day have a huge clash. 

I just wish AJ was staying at SD but that’s not happening. 
Hopefully I get some Seth & Bryan on Tuesdays. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Daniel Bryan is the story of WWE going into WM. Not anything else.

:mark:


----------



## DJ Punk

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

If they decide to job Bryan out and keep him in the midcard then I hope the fans will retaliate like they did back in 2013-14. Don't let WWE get away with that bullshit again. Push this guy to the freaking moon and never stop.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Uh...yes?














:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## V-Trigger

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Fuck yes.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Good. But medically cleared a few days before Mania is a bit....... "strange"

Hope he'll be fine and don't take another bad bump


----------



## Vejito

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

HOLY SHIT NICE CAN'T WAIT


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Just earlier today I was watching a match of his from 2008 & I thought to myself "man, Daniel Bryan still finds ways to surprise me even though I have watched so much of his shit" - this certainly is the best surprise of them all. So happy!


----------



## looper007

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Alright_Mate said:


> This forum hasn't been this hot for a while.
> 
> Fantastic news, more hype leading to Mania', can easily see him being involved with the Owens/Zayn storyline.


It's a match that isn't going to be 100% on him carrying it, as you have two good workers in there but it definitely will make the fans going more interested in it. Another big name on the card and a good feel moment at WWE biggest event.

I personally would have kept it quiet until tonight have Owens and Zayn run amok on Smackdown, Bryan comes out and you think Owen and Zayn are about to beat him down. He bursts out the moves and beats the ever living daylights out of them. Have him announce he's going to team with Shane at WM, then say he's been cleared.

I can understand why they announced it to get viewers in.


----------



## Switchblade Club

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

SD will be buzzing tonight


----------



## guts64

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I´m really happy for him, great news.


----------



## genghis hank

Wow, didn’t expect to be reading this. Hopefully after mania he has a solid singles run again.


----------



## Y.2.J

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I was watching a shoot video yesterday where Daniel bryan said he was in a match with Randy Orton and he did a drop kick off the ropes and fell on the ring mat and couldn’t get up. He said he lost feeling in both his arms. I heard this less than 24hrs ago thinking D-Bry was for sure never coming back. 

Unreal. I just hope nothing bad happens to him. His stories are pretty scary.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I was going to watch approximately 0 seconds of tonight’s Smackdown. Now I’m watching the entire show.

:yes


----------



## McNugget

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

The rating pop for tonight's show. Man, I hope it beats RAW.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Well, Wrestlemania got at least one more interesting match added to it. 

Even if its DB Vs. The Boogeyman, I'll consider it a highlight of Wrestlemania's card!

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## The Main Headliner

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This was all because of Bray guys. Pay your respect.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976180592839675904


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Saw it on reddit. Got goosebumps. I hope he’s fully safe of any further damage and changes his style a bit to protect himself!


----------



## looper007

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> Daniel Bryan is the story of WWE going into WM. Not anything else.
> 
> :mark:


I'm just thinking of the matches we could get

Rollins
Balor
Nakamura
Styles
Zayn
Owens
Cena and Reigns rematches
Hideo Itami (they had some classics)
Also him to beat the living daylights out of the Miz lol

Potentially some major feuds, I'd keep him away from any title runs until Next WM, maybe a Royal Rumble win thrown in there. I can't let myself get to OTT with it, let's see how well he performs in the ring after his layoff, if he comes back as great as HBK did then we're on.


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Daniel Bryan No.1 Worldwide Twitter trend at the moment.

LOL at sad Trips owned by the goatman again. LOL. LOL. LOL.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Selfishly I've always wanted him to come back, but I really hope he takes it easy...


----------



## Mysteriobiceps

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Guys, only the Yes chant is over, people are not actually excited :flair4


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

can it be 8pm EST already

i havent been this pumped for a WWE show in probably at least 18 months


----------



## BevellingRetorts

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

HOLY FUCKING SHIT GOODNIGHT ROMAN


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I wonder how cleared he is though, I know WrestleTalk TV said they cleared him a couple weeks ago and offered him a Mania match, but they don't want him taking bumps. But good for him getting his wish. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I'm completely surprised and excited. I'm happy for him and hopefully he tones down his style so prolong his career


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



KILL4ME said:


> Seriously? This is all you have to fucking say? Are you fucking kidding me Thwagger? What is wrong with you? Literally what is your ISSUE? :fuckthis
> 
> 
> :kobe3


:hmm: :hmm:


----------



## TakerFreak

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

:vince3*It still doesn't matter because I will never clear him to wrestle on my shows. ReignsaMANIA will always run wild baby!*


----------



## AlternateDemise

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

So I think this confirms that AJ is going over to Raw. And I'm actually fine with that now since Bryan will have no issues taking that top spot of Smackdown.


----------



## MCote900

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Amazing news, it is ashame they couldn't start it off with the Miz feud. How fitting would it be for him to get to WM this year and beat the Miz for the IC title.

Anyways, if he comes back as just an in-ring competitor i wonder who will end up as the GM of SD?


----------



## looper007

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

It's always great to see a top worker come back, someone who clearly loves the sport and is respected by the fans.

I just hope they keep him on Smackdown and let him be one of the top guys. I don't want him winning the title anytime soon, let him find his feet first and have some good feuds with great talent. 

Be a massive mistake moving him to Raw imo.


----------



## Oneiros

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I was hopeful about Bryan wrestling in NJPW, but this is better than nothing. I'll take seeing Bryan in WWE over not seeing him wrestle at all.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Too bad he's on Smackdown, would love to see Bryan team up with Braun at Wrestlemania. Imagine the pop if Braun announced him as his partner.

I do wonder if WM is too soon for a match or if they'll wait until after before letting him compete again.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Typical of WWE not being able to announce anything in the right manner or surprise its own fanbase. fpalm TWITTER of all places.

But yeah good news. I still want him out of WWE as I don't think WWE deserves him after all this mess but I suppose this is better than nothing.

Welcome back Goat.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This is the best news I heard all day! Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Brock

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Meltzer on WOL:



> "It's been expected for a couple of weeks. Bryan asked Maroon to give him a list of the best concussion experts in the country to visit. He was cleared by University of Michigan Doctors a month ago, then two more. He wasn't cleared today,.He's free and clear to wrestle.as much as he wants. The plan on Sunday or Monday was for him to tag with Shane at WrestleMania. People knew at RAW last night he was going to be cleared,.His brain functions are well above normal for his age. He did get more testing than any pro wrestler or fighter in history and he was passed by everyone. I hope it's for the best. You can't argue with that many doctors in the last 2 years, I.did notice when Cody stopped doing the LeBell lock a month or so ago that maybe people knew, and others were aware he had a pretty good chance of being cleared as well. Cody stopping would hint to me he was aware,.All In wasn't about Daniel Bryan. There is nothing new on AJ Styles. Hopefully for WrestleMania but that was before he was checked on Monday. Normally if he was cleared the word would be out by now, he.was talking about doing a limited schedule. a 60 figure was talked about. But it's too early to know what WWE are doing"


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Typical of WWE not being able to announce anything in the right manner or surprise its own fanbase. fpalm TWITTER of all places.
> 
> But yeah good news. I still want him out of WWE as I don't think WWE deserves him after all this mess but I suppose this is better than nothing.
> 
> Welcome back Goat.


Can you blame them? SmackDown's rating should be through the roof this week. This is now the hottest story in the entire wrestling world since he had to retire, honestly.

Besides, if you don't break it, Meltzer or somebody else will. There's NO way they could've avoided this.


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Is it too late for me to fly to New Orleans?


----------



## Mykeywinst14

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

@WWEDanielBryan
Following Following @WWEDanielBryan
More
Saying goodbye to the ring was one of the hardest moments of my life. But thanks to the amazing people supporting me, I was able to keep fighting for my dream. This moment feels surreal and I'm glad to be able to talk to you all at the beginning of #SDLive tonight.

Via @twitter


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Wow. This is unexpected. Don't know what else to say. Big shit


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976195696180318208
Welcome back, buddy. roud


----------



## sweepdaleg

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Onizuka said:


> I was hopeful about Bryan wrestling in NJPW, but this is better than nothing. I'll take seeing Bryan in WWE over not seeing him wrestle at all.


This is what I wanted. I stopped watching wwe since I don't like their style of wrestling.


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can you blame them? SmackDown's rating should be through the roof this week. This is now the hottest story in the entire wrestling world since he had to retire, honestly.
> 
> Besides, if you don't break it, Meltzer or somebody else will. There's NO way they could've avoided this.


This is personally one time I DON'T mind a Twitter announcement. Bryan has already been on SD every week as GM, so it's not like him coming out on SD would be a surprise. Announcing this has made me way more excited for SD tonight, should boost ratings and he'll get a massive pop as well.


----------



## What A Maneuver

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I'm not even a Bryan mark but when I opened twitter and saw the news, I got goosebumps all over.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


----------



## Shoregrey

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Now THATS a guy who looks like a babyface and FOTC. Please replace Roman.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



TD Stinger said:


> This was all because of Bray guys. Pay your respect.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976180592839675904


The Lake of Reincarnation :mark:


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Happy to hear this as it's been sad watching him being wasted in a non wrestling role. Some people are just born to be in the ring. Now we might get to see some really cool matches with the likes of AJ Styles, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Nakamura and many other potential opponents. I just hope he can get back into ring shape now.


----------



## misterxbrightside

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I’m so happy for him! I can’t wait to see what they do with him now!


----------



## Ludvig_Borga

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Why?


He wants to ruin his brain on purpose.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

They have to put the WWE title on him by the end of the year or maybe next Mania. It's the perfect storyline conclusion to his long journey back.

Smackdown needed this very badly.


----------



## Insideyourhead

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

The wrestling world felt an earthquake on Tuesday afternoon with the news that former WWE World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan would be returning as a wrestler.

Since the news dropped, Fightful.com has reached out to several sources within WWE for additional information on the return. Initially we'd not heard anything outside of the fact that Bryan had been making efforts to get cleared, which didn't really differ from much of anything else in recent years. Returning to the ring was an aspiration Bryan simply hadn't given up on.

In speaking to several names, the situation started looking more optimistic weeks ago, and word made way to some high profile wrestlers outside of WWE. Bryan became very aggressive in pursuing methods that would gain him clearance by WWE doctors, including reaching out to their peers. 

More info here
https://www.fightful.com/wrestling/exclusives/backstage-info-daniel-bryan-s-wwe-ring-return


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Imagine if Daniel Bryan´s music hit tonight on Smackdown, out came Reigns and said he hacked the WWE Twitter account. It´s a lie. 

Damn. That would be a BATB 96 level heel turn. BELIE DAT.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



RatherBeAtNitro said:


> They'll get him to sign a new long term contract and then the first time he gets any sort of a little knock they'll say "yeah we don't think you should be wrestling anymore considering your past injuries so we are just going to go back to using you in a non in-ring role"


If I was Bryan, I'd only sign 1-yr deals until I decide to retire, to guarantee they don't fuck me over like that.


----------



## Trivette

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Got damn. Thread was posted a little over an hour ago and already at 30 pages.

Glad I decided to do a travel package this year. Mania just got that much sweeter. Will def be tuning into SmackDown tonight.


----------



## Break it Down

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I dont even know what to think.... like im deadass speechless but IN A GOOD WAY! I really was starting to lose hope on seeing Bryan ever wrestle again then this happens.... seriously thank god for giving such a talented wrestler and athlete a second chance to do what he loves the most im ECSTATIC i can only imagine how he feels

So now im guessing it will be Shane & D bryan vs Owens and Zayn at Wrestlemania... I cant believe i just said that DANIEL BRYAN WRESTLING AT WRESTLEMANIA :mark :mark


----------



## Erik.

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

#1 trend worldwide.

The guy is universally loved.

This is your damn guy, WWE.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



The Fourth Wall said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976195696180318208
> Welcome back, buddy. roud


You have to be happy for him. He was determined to get cleared against all the odds.


----------



## Soul_Body

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Just stop doing the DAMN DIVING HEADBUTT ok Bryan?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Tonight's SD Live just became must see :sodone Still can't believe this is happening!!!


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



King Jesus said:


> The Lake of Reincarnation :mark:


Can we sacrifice Reigns for Ric Flair?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



God Movement said:


> You have to be happy for him. He was determined to get cleared against all the odds.


It's absolutely inspiring. Right from the day he retired, he was on a quest to prove everyone wrong.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

PLEASE, PLEASE GO slow with him. 

Tag matches with his partner carrying the match for the next several months, when he does compete. 

And let him compete seldomly for 2018 at least.

In 2019, go crazy!


----------



## Kosmonaut

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Megastar incoming!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ludvig_Borga said:


> He wants to ruin his brain on purpose.


He was cleared by every doctor he went to. Even the WWE doctors. It would be his fault if he went somewhere else and then ruined his head even after WWE warned him but WWE cleared him. He was obedient and didnt do anything wWE didnt like. If something really happens to bryan, WWE doctors also take the blame for clearing him.


----------



## Vejito

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

GOAT DYNASTY BABAY LET HIM ROCK!


----------



## Shoregrey

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I feel like this was the plan for awhile. The WWE are all about maximizing impact and visibility these days so it's possible this has been the plan ever since they started hinting at tension between Shane and Bryan.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I better see the SDL discussion page get 150+ pages tonight or...


----------



## Lex Express 12

Well he won. They weren’t going to let him go wrestle somewhere else. Congratulations sir, you bluffed the giant and won


----------



## TKOW

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


----------



## Pizzamorg

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

My first reaction was HOLY SHIT. But my second reaction was... is he going to end up becoming the next Shibata. Then my third thought was, is there more to this given they've announced probably the single biggest announcement in wrestling today in such unceremonious fashion?


----------



## Break it Down

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

With Daniel Bryan now on the WM Card this is shaping up to be one of the best Wrestlemanias ever. Look at the card its FUCKING STACKED!!!

And it may not the best in terms of match quality but in terms of significant events happening (Taker last match, Ronda first match, Bryan's return and Angle's first WM match in twelve years) it's surely one of the biggest ever.


----------



## zrc

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

And no doubt the whole thing will be on Total Bella's. *eyerolls*


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



NastyYaffa said:


> Tonight's SD Live just became must see :sodone Still can't believe this is happening!!!


 I'm disappointed his first match back will be teaming with Shane =\


----------



## jorgovan21

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I was really hoping he'd stay retired...too much of a risk.


----------



## Adam Cool

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

on second thoughts this is awful 

the WWE monopoly needs to be destroyed for the sake of the industry , and Daniel leaving the WWE is perhaps gonna speed up the decline of this skeleton of a wrestling company.


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I hope he works a safer style and a lighter schedule. Obviously he can bring out the big moves at PPV's and big matches, but for weeklies and what not, I'd rather he focus on his health more than anything. Still got plenty of his prime years left in him if he takes it easier this time.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Twitter is also telling me it’s the #InternationalDayOfHappiness 

Yes it yessing is!

:yes


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Vegeta said:


> I'm disappointed his first match back will be teaming with Shane =\


I don't mind him being in a Tag Match. With Shane? Yeah that sucks balls. But at least he's being eased back in. No need to put him straight in to a singles match again.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

finally, now get bryan a million miles away from that bloated stunt man.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I'm happy they finally cleared him, but part of me thinks this was a ploy to get him to resign and not go to NJPW. If that's the case was he cleared this whole time and did they keep him on the shelf in favor of Reigns? Will they clear him, get him to sign a new contract only to not clear him afterwards.

Something seems very odd about this.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Holy shit, this gave me absolute chills.

Hopefully DB has kept himself in ring shape and is going at Mania I assume.

His pop is gonna be insane!

Really hope DB gets the final run in he’s hoping for.

Also let’s hope he gets all the matches you’d want to see with people like AJ Styles and Nakamura.

Very emotional, it’s pretty awesome to see someone achieve their dream like that. It’s almost like being told you’ll never walk again, and getting your strength to do so again back.


Unreal.


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

The biggest dreams can still come true! YES! FUCKIN YES!


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Bryan is still trending Worldwide


----------



## eljoker

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

That's great but they will probably play it safe and only let him compete in big matches a couple times a year. They will be protective of him and won't be on the road like the rest of the talent.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOXL3Y

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Best news we've had in a LONG time! :mark:


----------



## wrestling_fan_03

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ratedr4life said:


> I'm happy they finally cleared him, but part of me thinks this was a ploy to get him to resign and not go to NJPW. If that's the case was he cleared this whole time and did they keep him on the shelf in favor of Reigns? Will they clear him, get him to sign a new contract only to not clear him afterwards.
> 
> Something seems very odd about this.


I did worry about this, but if they cleared him and then immediately de-cleared him, that would result in a huge lawsuit.


----------



## SiON

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



The Fourth Wall said:


> Nothing in 2018 is going to top Bryan getting cleared. Absolutely nothing. I'm so fucking hyped :mark: :mark:
> 
> Imagine the fucking pop :mark:


Wwe: BREAKING CM Punk to return to WWE and headline Wrestlemania 35 against also returning Ryback...

?? Lol


----------



## yeahright2

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I´m almost afraid to say it, but he´s probably destined to fail. He´s not the man he was when he got injured, and there´s no way they´ll let him wrestle the same style. People will see him wrestle, and remember the old Bryan (who apparently was a watered down version of his work in the indies), and they´ll be disappointed once the initial joy has cooled off.
Teaming him up with Shane? That´s a just a cheap way of getting people who are fed up with the McMahons to cheer for Shane.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

This. IS > Than Mania. Ok maybe not bigger, but as big regarding this year IMHO. 

HUGE ASS NEWS!

Imagine:

DB vs Nakamora
DB vs AJ 
DB vs Seth


----------



## Clique

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

I also think Bryan should start off or completely be a special attraction. Don't go full on schedule off top.


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*


----------



## Interceptor88

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Amazing news. I just hope WWE doesn't put him on every Raw and Smackdown performing 15 minutes matches with diving headbutts, planchas etc etc. They did that with him before and, I'm not going to say WWE is to blame for Bryan's being injured, but I'm sure it didn't help.


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Clique said:


> I also think Bryan should start off or completely be a special attraction. Don't go full on schedule off top.


He should work part-time. Even though Bryan himself probably doesn't want to. Something like a Jericho schedule. No house shows, the occasional Weekly and PPV. He doesn't need to work every week. The guy remains over even as a fucking GM. :lol


----------



## Doc

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



The Boy Wonder said:


> They're on different shows. If anyone is screwed it's Rusev. Rusev Day is over.


Doesn't matter if they are on different shows. The people will want Bryan. They have done for years.

Instead of force feeding us a face of the company, WWE should just let nature take its course and let the natural face of the company, Daniel Bryan, take the company forward. Casuals and smarks alike both love him.


----------



## TheJack

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Now I know how HBK fans felt when he came back in 02. 

Im sooo happy right now.

Best wrestling news in a long time.


----------



## Shoregrey

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Re: Those bitching about this not being a surprise - Twitter is going apeshit, facebook is going apeshit(already up to 10K plus replies) and the reddit is flooded with Bryan topics. THIS is the reason why, it's called maximizing visibility. If he would have made a return on a show nobody was watching it wouldn't have as much impact both publicity wise and in terms of ticket sales and ratings.

How many people have said "Fuck it, I'm watching Smackdown tonight?" in the same sentence bitching about twitter? I find your lack of self-awareness disturbing.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

First challenger of the WWE champion Shinsuke Nakamura after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. Kanefan

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Fucking GREAT news. However, instead of throwing the announcement away on Twitter, imagine if they'd have had KO or Zayn or whoever constantly beat down and goad him, constantly reminding him that he cannot retaliate because he will never be cleared to wrestle. Then have Bryan, after a few weeks of torment, announce that he is in fact cleared. Roof would have been blown off the joint.

And to the poster above, sure, announcing it on Twitter will reach a wider audience, but they could have still done that after he announced it himself on TV, and it would still have the same effect.


----------



## RMKelly

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Yes! This is great, now WWE universe can get their dream match at Wrestlemania.

Daniel Bryan VS Sheamus!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Great news and I'm happy for him. Just hope he will be careful this time.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*

Holy shit, I totally missed this because it was a Sticky (pretty funny as I'm sure most of this site are sticky now as well).

Can't see it being a regular thing - he should be a special attraction for the first year or so and then he could go steady once he's lost the ring rust and got back into peak condition. 

Hard to imagine that after all this time off and what he's accomplished, he is still only 36. He has many years left if he can look after himself and take his foot off the accelerator a little bit in the ring.


----------



## promoter2003

King Jesus said:


> TD Stinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was all because of Bray guys. Pay your respect.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976180592839675904
> 
> 
> 
> The Lake of Reincarnation <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...




RAW IS BRAUN said:


> #1 trend worldwide.
> 
> The guy is universally loved.
> 
> This is your damn guy, WWE.


Won't stop Vince and the Roman Express on Raw lol, but you're right.

If we can now get some more guys out of that lake with the fountain of youth added lol.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

In before Bryan jobs to Roman.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Cas Ras said:


> AJ Styles is via PWInsider reportedly injured, though they last weekend not knew yet if it was something more serious. If they now, after AJ Styles got injured, suddenly decided Bryan can be cleared to take Styles place in the match that would be an interesting coincidence regarding their wellness policy.


I've seen a few people say this but I really don't think we need to worry about Styles and Mania. I do believe he's injured but if anything it's more of a nagging kind. Unless he breaks his neck or tears up his knee, he'll tape himself up and be at Mania.



As far as Bryan goes, I want to say something now so that people don't say I'm a hypocrite later.

When the constant thread about Bryan came about, I always said that I didn't want to see him come back. Even if he did get cleared by other doctors, the facts he had pretty "reckless" style in the ring and added up the concussions during his career. So if he was going to come back and just wrestle the same style as before, no, I didn't want to see it.

I'm clearly happy because despite all that, I'm a huge Bryan fan. And now that he's cleared, obviously I'm happy. But I want to see him prove me wrong by actually showing a changed style. I don't need to see 3 Suicide Dives every match, the Top Rope Headbutt, etc. Bryan is so good he does not need to rely on that anymore.


----------



## Break it Down

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Chan Hung said:


> This. IS > Than Mania. Ok maybe not bigger, but as big regarding this year IMHO.
> 
> HUGE ASS NEWS!
> 
> Imagine:
> 
> DB vs Nakamora
> DB vs AJ
> DB vs Seth


Balor vs Bryan


----------



## Steve Black Man

Oh my God. Just found found out.

I'm literally shaking right now.


----------



## bradatar

When they force feed him like Roman I will lol. Sorry, was never a Bryan guy. ??.♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Bate

YOOO This WM is getting even better. Daniel Bryan? Cleared.. Good stuff.

Hope things go well in his return and he doesn't die or get injured.

Daniel Bryan Vs Nak, Bryan Vs AJ, Bryan Vs Zayn, Oh boy!


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Mr. Kanefan said:


> Fucking GREAT news. However, instead of throwing the announcement away on Twitter, imagine if they'd have had KO or Zayn or whoever constantly beat down and goad him, constantly reminding him that he cannot retaliate because he will never be cleared to wrestle. Then have Bryan, after a few weeks of torment, announce that he is in fact cleared. Roof would have been blown off the joint.
> 
> And to the poster above, sure, announcing it on Twitter will reach a wider audience, but they could have still done that after he announced it himself on TV, and it would still have the same effect.


This x 1000. I'm thrilled to hear he's cleared. But this type of announcement would have been amazing to see live on TV. 

That's what's lacking in today's WWE. *SURPRISES.* Everything is so predictable these days. I get they want high ratings so they announce it online, but give us some excitement live once in a while.


----------



## 751161

Daryl said:


> Daniel Bryan Vs Nak, Bryan Vs AJ, Bryan Vs Zayn, Oh boy!


----------



## Reaper

WWE finally have their biggest draw of this generation back. Just look at this thread is fire. 

I can't wait. 

I really hope they tease and tease for like a year and give him his first match at SummerSlam or something.


----------



## 751161

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



The One Man Gang said:


> This x 1000. I'm thrilled to hear he's cleared. But this type of announcement would have been amazing to see live on TV.
> 
> That's what's lacking in today's WWE. *SURPRISES.* Everything is so predictable these days. I get they want high ratings so they announce it online, but give us some excitement live once in a while.


They wouldn't get the ratings then, though. I do agree it would have been a nice surprise, but honestly it's given myself and many others a reason to tune in to SD tonight, rather than just watching it taped. So I'm happy.

I can see why they chose to announce it on Twitter with the way news spreads.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Daniel Bryan "Monster" video


----------



## Cas Ras

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



TD Stinger said:


> I've seen a few people say this but I really don't think we need to worry about Styles and Mania. I do believe he's injured but if anything it's more of a nagging kind. Unless he breaks his neck or tears up his knee, he'll tape himself up and be at Mania.


Yep, seems you are right, Meltzer at least just tweeted that AJ is expected to be rdy for Wrestlemania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So they are clearing him so that he will re-sign, and once he does, they will put him back on the shelf? Wouldn't surprise me. 

Oh well. Gotta start watching WWE again. :yes


----------



## 751161

In before they troll us and Bryan's first match ends up like this










Still not forgiven them for this shit. :mj2


----------



## Dark Emperor

Amazing news, so happy. Wish i was going to Wrestlemania!!


----------



## Municipal Waste

If they don’t put him in an incredible Summer Slam feud then he ought to scare them about whether he’ll resign, I hope.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I don't think I've ever received more likes for a post than I did with the OP of this thread. Over 50 and counting, and it's only been up for 2.5 hours.

:trips8


----------



## safc-scotty

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976188845724123136
Yaaaaaaaasss :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## elo

Welcome back American Dragon! Time to take some more names.


----------



## Jbardo

Got choked up when I saw this not gonna lie. Bryan v AJ is what dreams are made of.


----------



## 751161

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I don't think I've ever received more likes for a post than I did with the OP of this thread. Over 50 and counting, and it's only been up for 2.5 hours.
> 
> :trips8


What a Birthday for you, friend.

:tripsblessed


----------



## Rookie of the Year

So, so, so happy. 






There's the slight worry of having a situation like Paige, where he lasts about 3 matches. But hey, he's cleared and he gets a shot to do what he loves again. And we as fans get to see a top tier talent again.

Good thing they've been building this storyline for several months. Still, it's come down to the wire. If WWE didn't clear Bryan now, he would have fit in doing a special ref role in the Owens/Zayn/Shane feud. Now we get a tag match most likely. The cool thing is here that they can protect Bryan for his first match back. Have Shane take the majority of the bumps, and have Bryan do his signature spots. Everyone's happy.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm off to binge Daniel Bryan matches on the Network.


----------



## Mango13

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> I don't think I've ever received more likes for a post than I did with the OP of this thread. Over 50 and counting, and it's only been up for 2.5 hours.
> 
> :trips8



Have some rep as well


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I got a thread pinned at the top of the forum.

:mark:

:trips8

What a great birthday.

:trips8


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am shocked by this. February 08, 2016 was a sad day for wrestling. The cloud has lifted and things are going to pick up. Christmas has come early. :hohoho

Time to bring back my avatar.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi

Holy hell. Guys. 

Daniel Bryan vs Nakamura
Daniel Bryan vs Zayn
Daniel Bryan vs Rollins
Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles
Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe
Daniel Bryan vs Finn Balor

Are all going to become a fucking reality. Oh my God


----------



## PaulHBK

This makes me so incredibly happy!!! I'm absolutely stoked for Bryan!


----------



## TD Stinger

The Fourth Wall said:


> In before they troll us and Bryan's first match ends up like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not forgiven them for this shit. :mj2


Eh, thing is though, Bryan wouldn't have been as big as he is now without that moment, as infuriating as it was when it happened.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



RapShepard said:


> I wonder how cleared he is though, I know WrestleTalk TV said they cleared him a couple weeks ago and offered him a Mania match, but they don't want him taking bumps. But good for him getting his wish. Hopefully all goes well.


Enough.. Eat your crow in silence.


----------



## notavandal

HOLY FUCKING SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> Holy hell. Guys.
> 
> Daniel Bryan vs Nakamura
> Daniel Bryan vs Zayn
> Daniel Bryan vs Rollins
> Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles
> Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe
> Daniel Bryan vs Finn Balor
> 
> Are all going to become a fucking reality. Oh my God



:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



finalnight said:


> ITS HAPPENING!!!!
> 
> Also, never forget:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976180592839675904


Ha, even Matt agrees:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976188845724123136


----------



## WRESTLINGMASTER23

Great news for him! He just needs to change he style to avoid head injuries!


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



THANOS said:


> Enough.. Eat your crow in silence.


What crow lol, everything I've said about him lying about having seizures is true. And clearly they weren't holding him out because of Reigns so again what Crow am I eating?


----------



## FITZ

I like all the dream matches he can have. But if I’m being honest I want to see him kick in the Miz’s head more than anything.


----------



## Barbequegirl

Paige next! :frank:frank:frank:frank:frank:frank:frank:frank


----------



## jorgovan21

I hate to be a debbie Downer but I wish WWE didn't clear him. We don't want another Benoit situation.


----------



## bradatar

Thank you for your sacrifice Bray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulHBK

TheJack said:


> Now I know how HBK fans felt when he came back in 02.
> 
> Im sooo happy right now.
> 
> Best wrestling news in a long time.


This right here. As an HBK and Bryan mark it feels very similar to Shawn Michaels' in-ring return happening in 2002. This is such A WONDERFUL surprise!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

One of the reasons that Nakamura came to WWE was to wrestle Bryan. Summerslam for the World title seems a great possibiity now. :yes


----------



## antoniomare007

I was gonna change my sig in September when his contract was up but I'll take getting him back 6 months sooner.

*changes sig*


----------



## Mox Girl

I've never been that big of a Bryan fan, but I'm happy for him  Welcome back, Daniel!

I hope he doesn't team with Shane at Mania, cos Shane is annoying lol.


----------



## UniversalGleam

ha quite funny that wwe clears him when it comes to the make or break of his wwe employment.

what are the chances? anyways, welcome back you pot noodle bearded wonder.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

For anyone who was wondering awhile ago if the severity of the Paige injury was the real deal or not:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976208256929599489


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'd given up long ago and was expecting to see him on the indies at the end of the year. Should be very interesting and a nice little boost for WM. Wonder if his contract had anything to do with this.


----------



## TD Stinger

> According to Wrestling Observer Live (subscription required but recommended), this news has been expected for a couple weeks. Bryan asked WWE’s Medical Director, Dr. Joseph Maroon, who was the main hold out on clearing him, who he could get to sign-off on his return, and then went and sought clearance from them. Maroon agreed once those experts - mainly the three named in WWE’s statement - said he was safe to wrestle. The final approval likely came yesterday (Mon., Mar. 19).
> 
> *Meltzer says Bryan is now “free and clear” to wrestle as much as he wants. It’s unlikely he’ll leave WWE when his contract expires, but it’s still possible. Provided he stays as expected, a schedule of approximately 60 dates per year has been discussed, but a final number is yet to be determined.
> 
> *Both the Observer and PWInsider report the plan is (and has been) for Bryan to team with Shane McMahon against Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn at WrestleMania 34. There was a back-up partner ready for Shane in the event DB wasn’t cleared, and that person could still be used if AJ Styles needs to bow out of his match with Shinsuke Nakamura and Bryan takes that spot. UPDATE: Meltzer tweeted after WOL that Styles has been given the green light (sorry not sorry) for ‘Mania.
> 
> *Regarding the decision by WWE, while there are of course still concerns about his health, Meltzer points out that Bryan has been tested more than any other wrestler or fighter in history and been passed by everyone - “his brain functions are well above normal for his age”.
> 
> *It’s believed word was out in the industry for at least a month that Bryan returning to the ring for WWE was likely, if not inevitable. Meltzer points out that Cody Rhodes stopped using the LeBell Lock around then, indicating he knew, and says All In was never planning to have Bryan on the card.


A few rumors and reports from the Observer and PWInsider.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I haven't watched SDL in ages. Is it still on Tuesdays because I'm going to start watching it again. . :yes


----------



## 751161

TD Stinger said:


> Eh, thing is though, Bryan wouldn't have been as big as he is now without that moment, as infuriating as it was when it happened.


True. They made it up for anyways with their great 2 out of 3 Falls Match at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Even Flow

Never thought I would see the day where Bryan would be cleared to return to the ring once again.

I'm so pleased for him. And I can't wait to see him back on TV as a wrestler, and not as a GM.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The thing I've learnt the most about this thread is that @NastyYaffa has probably had to change his underwear 10 times in the past few hours because he's that excited.


----------



## 751161

Yusuke Urameshi said:


> Holy hell. Guys.
> 
> Daniel Bryan vs Nakamura
> Daniel Bryan vs Zayn
> Daniel Bryan vs Rollins
> Daniel Bryan vs AJ Styles
> Daniel Bryan vs Samoa Joe
> Daniel Bryan vs Finn Balor
> 
> Are all going to become a fucking reality. Oh my God


Stop, I can only take so much

:sodone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ambrose Girl said:


> I've never been that big of a Bryan fan, but I'm happy for him  Welcome back, Daniel!
> 
> I hope he doesn't team with Shane at Mania, cos Shane is annoying lol.


In typical WWE "creative" booking, Bryan will turn heel on Shane. :trolldog


----------



## JTB33b

jorgovan21 said:


> I hate to be a debbie Downer but I wish WWE didn't clear him. We don't want another Benoit situation.


There was far more going on with Benoit than just his concussion history. His steroid abuse probally had just as much to do with what happened, if not more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Fourth Wall said:


> Stop, I can only take so much
> 
> :sodone


That's what she said.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Daniel Bryan is back! :yes :yes :yes


----------



## MOBELS

:fuckyeah


----------



## NJ88

Sweet Jesus. What a wonderful day in the world of wrestling. This has got me genuinely excited for what could happen at Mania/past Mania. Bryan is just enjoyable to watch, and I can't wait to see what they have for him now he can come back in a wrestling capacity. There are so many dream matches, but I still keep thinking...after all those promo's from Miz about his inability to wrestle, that needs to be a go to feud. 

Either way, what a boost on the road to Mania. Very happy for him.


----------



## Steve Black Man

So, bets on his match at 'Mania?

I'm guessing Bryan/Shane vs KO/Sami, although I'm hoping we get Bryan vs Zayn one-on-one.


----------



## Zapato

Fairplay to him, I honestly didn’t expect them to clear him out of worry that he would not change his style/tone it down. Lot’s of big matches WWE can cash in on, but personally I really want to see the Miz/Bryan climax.


----------



## Hangman

DANIEL "RATINGS" BRYAN IS BACK

:banderas


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I never thought this day would come, can't believe it's actually real. So many matches we thought we'd never see will now become a reality. This is the best thing that could have happened to SD live.


----------



## CRCC

I'm happy for him for being able to go back at doing what he loves. And I'm happy for myself because I'll be able to enjoy more of his work.

Interested to see how WWE will book him now.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ultron said:


> DANIEL "RATINGS" BRYAN IS BACK
> 
> :banderas


With Mark Henry retired & going into the HOF, they need someone to take care of them ratings


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

:hohoho


----------



## tailhook

Zapato said:


> Fairplay to him, I honestly didn’t expect them to clear him out of worry that he would not change his style/tone it down. Lot’s of big matches WWE can cash in on, but personally I really want to see the *Miz/Bryan climax*.


PERVERT! :smile2:

Pretty much too late to do it this year. I don't expect him to be a full-time competitor, but fall in the part-timer mold where he may Wrestle SS and Mania with the occasional Rumble appearance.

I can certainly see him taking part in the WM tag match though.


----------



## jorgovan21

JTB33b said:


> There was far more going on with Benoit than just his concussion history. His steroid abuse probally had just as much to do with what happened, if not more.


I just want him to be safe.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



RapShepard said:


> What crow lol, everything I've said about him lying about having seizures is true. And clearly they weren't holding him out because of Reigns so again what Crow am I eating?


And everything everyone else said about him being cleared by every other doctor except the Maroon, presenting a silly bias, was true as well. Now it's even more true.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am glad he is back. I did fear what the physical toll of going to NJPW might take on him, so it is a bit of a relief to see him remain in WWE, even though I was hoping that he would leave.


----------



## LPPrince

Bryan/AJ. Bryan/Nak. Dear God PLEASE.


----------



## Unorthodox

Amazing really but I wonder if he will be as over as he once was.


----------



## Y.2.J

Just got home from work. 

Still can't fucking believe it.

Still fucking freaking out.


----------



## EMGESP

Hot Damn!!!! Just don't freaking do any stupid through ropes dives or that front drop kick from the top turnbuckle anymore.


----------



## tailhook

I CAME said:


> In typical WWE "creative" booking, Bryan will turn heel on Shane. :trolldog


Ya.. sounds legit. :quite

Late in the match... Shane is getting smoked, goes to tag, and Bryan whips his hand back and runs it through his hair and leaves.

Shane/DB @ SS.



EMGESP said:


> Hot Damn!!!! Just don't freaking do any stupid through ropes dives or that front drop kick from the top turnbuckle anymore.


Well.... just don't do The Sasha.

Whatever you do, don't do that.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



THANOS said:


> And everything everyone else said about him being cleared by every other doctor except the Maroon, presenting a silly bias, was true as well. Now it's even more true.


Yup, and that still doesn't change that he hid seizures and wasn't held out because of Reigns. I don't have a problem with Bryan, he's not a favorite but he's cool. Like I said it was reported yesterday he had turned down a match because they wanted him to work really light. I'm just curious on if they convinced him to work light and take minimal bumps. Or if he convinced them to let him have full blown matches again.


----------



## Jman55

no joke I was actually in a shitty mood before I saw this thread but now I'm more excited than I've been in a long long time

DANIEL BRYAN IS BACK :mark :mark :mark :mark

This was the perfect pick me up and all the possible matches to come from this :sodone


----------



## grecefar

DANIEL BRYAN! I KNEW YOU'D COME!


----------



## Old School Icons

Given how devestated DB was over retiring in the first place I am happy for him getting another chance and maybe ending things on his terms. 

HOWEVER he must adjust his ring style to protect himself. The first time he got hurt and came back he was taking some stupid all action bumps when he didn't need to and that partly led to his retirement in the first place. 

He can still run around and do his thing but he can't take the huge bumps on his head/neck anymore otherwise this comeback won't last long.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Good news!! SmackDown needs a shake up. Unless he comes to Raw?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@THANOS ; I wonder if Bryan is going to keep most of his style intact or go with that "fighting monkey style" thing that he suggested? I'd like to see him return to all his various submissions and have that old bad ass American Dragon demeanor. :yes


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Let me get one thing out of the way right now: People who still claim DB is one step away from being in a wheelchair need to wake the fuck up. Do you even know how many people are wrestling right now with a history of concussions and other injuries?
The only reason they perform is because nobody had an extensive brain scan like Bryan, and the only reason he got that was because he admitted to have had a seizure! 
If the whole roster had those extensive tests done, I guess about 20% would fail.
Bryan had every test under the sun done to him, every expert in America told him he's fine. Of ALL people on the roster, he is probably the healthiest fucker on there, with the amount of scrutiny he did on himself!

So, stop pretending you're some sort of smartass know-it-alls!

So, you want to know what I think? 
I think this whole thing stinks!

Bryan's contract expires this summer. You mean to tell me that after 2-3 years, in which Daniel Bryan did go from doctor to doctor all this time, had state of the art tests done to him ages ago, and was told each and every time "you're fine", and after WWE's crook of a doc told him "No" over and over again, all of a sudden, when Wrestlemania is 3 weeks away, and his contract is just about up, he miraculously gets cleared to wrestle?

Fuck you Vince, you think we're that stupid?

Truth be told, this is what happened:
Bryan's overness 2014 kept Vince from crowning the champ he wanted. Then Bryan suffered a legit concussion, was made to give back the title. He returned in 2015, Vince saw he was still holding Reigns down, and Bryan was dumb enough to tell Vince about his seizure, so Vince used that golden opportunity to keep him out of his ring, sent Bryan to have tests done, used that vague "laesion" diagnosis, and based on stooge Dr. Maroon, Vince told him he can sit out his contract, but he would never wrestle again for WWE. Bryan, not being a medically trained person in any form, took this apparent shock diagnosis to heart and retired.
Ask yourself this: why did WWE not do tests on ANY other concussed wrestler other than Bryan? Why not Orton, who was sliced open by Brock, and ended up wrestling again a short time later? And countless other dudes who took hundreds of chairs to their heads?

Fast forward a few months.
Bryan gives an interview, and says he continued to have tests done, and one doctor asked him what his diagnosis was, to which he replied he had a leasion on his brain. That's when Bryan learned this diagnosis was nothing severe in any shape or form, so he got clearance after clearance. That must have been tough, to learn that you were forced to retire for basically no reason whatsoever. On the contrary, cognitive tests Show that your brain function is above average.
At the same time, he was put on Smackdown as GM (as far away from Reigns as possible), and being around the ring, in combination with the realization "I am actually totally fine", he publically says he WOULD wrestle again, be it in WWE or somewhere else. 
Meltzer at the time said how cruel of Vince it was, to put Bryan in the wrestling environment and forcing him to watch others wrestle, which he himself said was as painful as anything to him. Bryan said if he found ONE doctor who says Stay home, you shouldn't do this, he would stay home.

So, Vince starts to see "shit, this guy starts to realize we keep him away for political reasons". So, around that time, a long term storyline begins at Smackdown, pitting Bryan against Shane and Owens and Zayn, after Bryan was pretty much useless, and used as a punching bag for Miz. Typical Vince move to say "See? We got something for you!"

After RAW 25, it was reported that allegedly, Vince had a meeting with Bryan backstage at the show, pitching him a new contract, and pitching the idea of having a Tag Match at Wrestlemania, Shane/Bryan VS Owens/Zayn, where Shane would take 95% of the match, and Bryan, who wasn't allowed to wrestle, would tag in, hit the knee, and get the pin. Bryan reportedly refused both, saying it was disrespectful to fans and himself.
Vince, of course, while generally blind as a bat for talent, knows who and what Bryan is, that his Hype didn't die down (as he hoped without a doubt), and that the loss of his name and merch would be big for WWE - and more importantly, Bryan bringing his name and status elsewhere, be it RoH or NJPW, would have some real potential for those companies. And Vince can't tolerate that.

And he knew Bryan would not hesitate to wrestle somewhere else. Vince may have been able to fool Bryan once into thinking he was super ill, but unfortunately for Vince, Bryan found out differently. 
And he wasn't to be lured into what was basically a bait and switch Match at Wrestlemania.
Also, Vince is probably convinced, that three time's the charm with Roman Reigns, and he is probably convinced that this is it with him after he beats Brock.

So, Vince probably told Maroon to clear Bryan. 
If Bryan has any sense at all, though, he will not renew his contract. He will not get to the top in WWE, ever. And don't start with that token Smackdown title!

Vince will use this clearance to bait him into a new contract, and I hope he does not fall for it. The list of people Vince screwed over with fake promises is endless.
This whole scenario is only to keep Bryan away from competitors, and to continue capitalizing on his popularity and merch. This clearance is also proof that it's NOT, and never was, about the concussion lawsuit WWE has on their hands, which to my knowledge is still going.

Fuck you, Vince, for stealing 3 years from Daniel Bryan's career in its prime, and for shoving your boy toy down our asscracks!

I hope it backfires monumentally.

Total coincidence Bryan gets cleared when the Rumble is over, and a month before Wrestlemania IN THE SUPERDOME, where he became Champ!
Total coincidence, sure.

I can picture the conversation between Bryan and Maroon:

"So, Daniel, you are cleared!"
"How? I have been cleared for years by everybody but you!"
"Ooooooh, you said 'cleared', all this time I thought you said 'beard'! My fault, well, you're good!"
"...."

:cornettefu
:cornettefu


----------



## God Movement

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Let me get one thing out of the way right now: People who still claim DB is one step away from being in a wheelchair need to wake the fuck up. Do you even know how many people are wrestling right now with a history of concussions and other injuries?
> The only reason they perform is because nobody had an extensive brain scan like Bryan, and the only reason he got that was because he admitted to have had a seizure!
> If the whole roster had those extensive tests done, I guess about 20% would fail.
> Bryan had every test under the sun done to him, every expert in America told him he's fine. Of ALL people on the roster, he is probably the healthiest fucker on there, with the amount of scrutiny he did on himself!
> 
> So, stop pretending you're some sort of smartass know-it-alls!
> 
> So, you want to know what I think?
> I think this whole thing stinks!
> 
> Bryan's contract expires this summer. You mean to tell me that after 2-3 years, in which Daniel Bryan did go from doctor to doctor all this time, had state of the art tests done to him ages ago, and was told each and every time "you're fine", and after WWE's crook of a doc told him "No" over and over again, all of a sudden, when Wrestlemania is 3 weeks away, and his contract is just about up, he miraculously gets cleared to wrestle?
> 
> Fuck you Vince, you think we're that stupid?
> 
> Truth be told, this is what happened:
> Bryan's overness 2014 kept Vince from crowning the champ he wanted. Then Bryan suffered a legit concussion, was made to give back the title. He returned in 2015, Vince saw he was still holding Reigns down, and Bryan was dumb enough to tell Vince about his seizure, so Vince used that golden opportunity to keep him out of his ring, sent Bryan to have tests done, used that vague "laesion" diagnosis, and based on stooge Dr. Maroon, Vince told him he can sit out his contract, but he would never wrestle again for WWE. Bryan, not being a medically trained person in any form, took this apparent shock diagnosis to heart and retired.
> Ask yourself this: why did WWE not do tests on ANY other concussed wrestler other than Bryan? Why not Orton, who was sliced open by Brock, and ended up wrestling again a short time later? And countless other dudes who took hundreds of chairs to their heads?
> 
> Fast forward a few months.
> Bryan gives an interview, and says he continued to have tests done, and one doctor asked him what his diagnosis was, to which he replied he had a leasion on his brain. That's when Bryan learned this diagnosis was nothing severe in any shape or form, so he got clearance after clearance. That must have been tough, to learn that you were forced to retire for basically no reason whatsoever. On the contrary, cognitive tests Show that your brain function is above average.
> At the same time, he was put on Smackdown as GM (as far away from Reigns as possible), and being around the ring, in combination with the realization "I am actually totally fine", he publically says he WOULD wrestle again, be it in WWE or somewhere else.
> Meltzer at the time said how cruel of Vince it was, to put Bryan in the wrestling environment and forcing him to watch others wrestle, which he himself said was as painful as anything to him. Bryan said if he found ONE doctor who says Stay home, you shouldn't do this, he would stay home.
> 
> So, Vince starts to see "shit, this guy starts to realize we keep him away for political reasons". So, around that time, a long term storyline begins at Smackdown, pitting Bryan against Shane and Owens and Zayn, after Bryan was pretty much useless, and used as a punching bag for Miz. Typical Vince move to say "See? We got something for you!"
> 
> After RAW 25, it was reported that allegedly, Vince had a meeting with Bryan backstage at the show, pitching him a new contract, and pitching the idea of having a Tag Match at Wrestlemania, Shane/Bryan VS Owens/Zayn, where Shane would take 95% of the match, and Bryan, who wasn't allowed to wrestle, would tag in, hit the knee, and get the pin. Bryan reportedly refused both, saying it was disrespectful to fans and himself.
> Vince, of course, while generally blind as a bat for talent, knows who and what Bryan is, that his Hype didn't die down (as he hoped without a doubt), and that the loss of his name and merch would be big for WWE - and more importantly, Bryan bringing his name and status elsewhere, be it RoH or NJPW, would have some real potential for those companies. And Vince can't tolerate that.
> 
> And he knew Bryan would not hesitate to wrestle somewhere else. Vince may have been able to fool Bryan once into thinking he was super ill, but unfortunately for Vince, Bryan found out differently.
> And he wasn't to be lured into what was basically a bait and switch Match at Wrestlemania.
> Also, Vince is probably convinced, that three time's the charm with Roman Reigns, and he is probably convinced that this is it with him after he beats Brock.
> 
> So, Vince probably told Maroon to clear Bryan.
> If Bryan has any sense at all, though, he will not renew his contract. He will not get to the top in WWE, ever. And don't start with that token Smackdown title!
> 
> Vince will use this clearance to bait him into a new contract, and I hope he does not fall for it. The list of people Vince screwed over with fake promises is endless.
> This whole scenario is only to keep Bryan away from competitors, and to continue capitalizing on his popularity and merch.
> 
> Fuck you, Vince, for stealing 3 years from Daniel Bryan's career in its prime, and for shoving your boy toy down our asscracks!
> 
> I hope it backfires monumentally.
> 
> Total coincidence Bryan gets cleared when the Rumble is over, and a month before Wrestlemania IN THE SUPERDOME, where he became Champ!
> Total coincidence, sure.
> 
> :cornettefu
> :cornettefu


He's been cleared. It's time for you to calm down I think.


----------



## Prosper

WOW THIS IS WILD. So will it be Shane vs Bryan or Shane/Bryan vs Owens/Zayn?

Nonetheless, my body is ready for the possibility of Bryan/Lesnar, Bryan/AJ, Bryan/Balor, Bryan/Rollins, and Bryan/Nakamura. Mania 34 was already looking really good and now Bryan is making his in-ring return? Consider me sold. I will be watching Mania in its entirety this year.

He needs to grow that beard back to its full glory as fast as possible!!


----------



## Y.2.J

omg. I just read that AJ is medically cleared as well and everything is ok. :mark



Mr. WrestleMania said:


> HOLY SHIT!


I read somewhere in this thread that its your birthday? Well your birthday is fucking magical lol. (Happy Bday by the way )


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I did worry about this, but if they cleared him and then immediately de-cleared him, that would result in a huge lawsuit.


Unless they wait until he gets hit in the head for the first time, tell him he needs to go through some tests and never clear him citing new injuries combined with past injures. Would be a difficult lawsuit to win for Bryan and one I doubt he would want to spend years fighting in courts.

If he's smart he won't sign a long-term deal. I don't know if WWE offers 1 year deals like NJPW, but if I was Bryan I would attempt to get that instead of the standard 3 year contract.


----------



## THANOS

Old School Icons said:


> Given how devestated DB was over retiring in the first place I am happy for him getting another chance and maybe ending things on his terms.
> 
> HOWEVER he must adjust his ring style to protect himself. The first time he got hurt and came back he was taking some stupid all action bumps when he didn't need to and that partly led to his retirement in the first place.
> 
> He can still run around and do his thing but he can't take the huge bumps on his head/neck anymore otherwise this comeback won't last long.


Here's what I'd do to change his moveset, if I were him:

- Diving Headbutt -> Diving Knee drop
- Suicide Dive -> Slide through Dropkick
- Diving Back bump Dropkick -> Diving Missile Dropkick
- Fast paced style -> Suplex/Strike/Submission Style

Besides, who really needs boring moves like the ones being replaced above, when you have the regal-plex, dragon suplexes, etc in your deep moveset, unused in the WWE to this point.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

THANOS said:


> Here's what I'd do to change his moveset, if I were him:
> 
> - Diving Headbutt -> Diving Knee drop
> - Suicide Dive -> Slide through Dropkick
> - Diving Back bump Dropkick -> Diving Missile Dropkick
> - Fast paced style -> Suplex/Strike/Submission Style
> 
> Besides, who really needs boring moves like the ones being replaced above, when you have the regal-plex, dragon suplexes, etc in your deep moveset, unused in the WWE to this point.


Bryan shouldn't be going air born at all. No reason he can't have a technical baby face move-set.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This means his WWE HOF induction shall be put off indefinitely. Oh well. :yes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Bryan's last match - 4/14/15

Bryan & Cena vs Kidd & Cesaro

Bryan's last singles match - 3/31/15

Bryan vs Sheamus


Just some tidbits.

SEND YOUR PRAYERS, THOUGHTS, WELL WISHES, ETC. OUT FOR TYSON KIDD!

Let's get Kidd back in the ring!!!


----------



## Scholes18

Just thought of this and it made me laugh:

Mainstream audience most excited to see Ronda; a McMahon has to be involved.

Wrestling fans most excited to see Bryan; a McMahon has to be involved.


----------



## THANOS

I CAME said:


> @THANOS ; I wonder if Bryan is going to keep most of his style intact or go with that "fighting monkey style" thing that he suggested?* I'd like to see him return to all his various submissions and have that old bad ass American Dragon demeanor. :yes*


Well you know what I've always wanted, so I'm on board with you on the SHIV Express towards AmDrag island! :mark:

Return of the badass strikes, submissions, and SUPLEXES please!!


----------



## Chrome

Wow, definitely some exciting and interesting news. I wonder if WWE's desperate to keep him away from NJPW or something, because the timing of this is odd. Shame his return match is gonna be teaming with Shane against Owens and Zayn. Should be something bigger imo. Either way, definitely marking out. :mark:


----------



## Mister Abigail

God... WHY do they announce it rather than just bringing him out at mania for a match and an earth shattering surprise? 

It makes NO SENSE.


----------



## OwenSES

The Miracle Kid is back!!!!!!


----------



## Beatles123

JUST FOUND OUT!!!

WWE'S PRODUCT IS NOW SAVED!!!

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! :bryan


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

Mister Abigail said:


> God... WHY do they announce it rather than just bringing him out at mania for a match and an earth shattering surprise?
> 
> It makes NO SENSE.


Ratings. It's a pure ratings move to announce it the day of Smackdown. There ratings are going to get a massive hike leading into WM.

Anyways, SUPER happy for Daniel Bryan. Say a little prayer that he stays healthy.


----------



## Dr. Middy




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976231249097449478


----------



## jorgovan21

I stil don't get why y'all ae so happy aout this...one kick to the head and it's all over. Stay retired!


----------



## DJ Punk

I'm wondering if Vince felt he had no choice but to clear Bryan. It's no secret that Bryan was going to jump ship and wrestle on the indys if WWE didn't clear him. Perhaps Vince felt threatened? 

I mean, wasn't Bryan's contract about to expire soon anyways?


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha

I think this was all an elaborate work to get more popularity for DB


----------



## lagofala

YES x 1000000


----------



## DOPA

HOLY FUCKING SHIT! :mark: :mark: :mark:

THIS is the news I've been waiting and hoping for but never expecting to happen.

MY GOD Mania just got a whole lot more interesting now. Nothing WWE wise is going to top this news.

:yes :yes :yes :yes

:mark:.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

once again Bryan upstages Roman Reigns...stop me if you heard it before! I am so happy for him, I always got the impression and I compare Bryan's retirement to a relationship that end's but not on your terms and leaves you with even more questions than answers. It felt so weird seeing him retire. If I am being honest I am still processing this news, but I hope to god that he adjusts his style


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

jorgovan21 said:


> I stil don't get why y'all ae so happy aout this...one kick to the head and it's all over. Stay retired!


We like to see medically cleared people live their dream. If he becomes injured and can't do it, he will retire. Clearly, WWE kept him out for 2 years (hopefully for the right reasons), and now he's back after doing everything he needed to and more.


----------



## Steve Black Man

jorgovan21 said:


> I stil don't get why y'all ae so happy aout this...one kick to the head and it's all over. Stay retired!


Is that your medical opinion?

If you don't mind, can I see your credentials?


----------



## The Ice King

Veganism and natural healing FTW!


----------



## jorgovan21

Steve Black Man said:


> Is that your medical opinion?
> 
> If you don't mind, can I see your credentials?


I just don't want him getting hurt again..yes that is my OPINION.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

Wow I cant believe it honestly. Good for him!! Let's see how long it takes wwe to fuck it up.


----------



## Steve Black Man

jorgovan21 said:


> I just don't want him getting hurt again..yes that is my OPINION.


I'm just curious as to how you know that he'll be done after "one kick to the head". What do you know that the dozens of doctors that have cleared him don't?


----------



## Citadel_James

I wasn't going to stay up and watch Smackdown tonight... that plan's gone out of the window!


----------



## Wynter

Damn, I had to come back just to celebrate this news :lol

Awesome stuff to hear! At first I was miffed because I would have loved to been surprised in real time. But the ratings spike this should get is too good to pass up obviously. The more eyes to see Bryan's comeback, the better. 

Never would have thought Bryan would make his in ring return to WWE. I was sure he would end up in the indies. I had to stare at the headline for a bit because I was in such disbelief. 

Siiiiiigh, just when i wasn't watching wrestling, this beautiful bearded fucker comes back and makes Smackdown must watch :lol Well played, WWE.

Congrats to the OG and loyal Bryan fans who believed in this day coming and kept up the passion. I'm not nearly as rabid of a fan of Bryan as I used to be, so cheers to you all on this day :yes


----------



## Bayley <3

jorgovan21 said:


> I just don't want him getting hurt again..yes that is my OPINION.


I don’t either. But I’m excited as fuck that the last thing I was super into since punk left was Bryan (on the male side of things at least) and he’s done all he needs to do to be cleaned. Am I worried that it can all be over and possibly worse by coming back? Of course but I trust him to know after two years out that he needs to alter his style to protect his head more.


----------



## Kratosx23

jorgovan21 said:


> I stil don't get why y'all ae so happy aout this...one kick to the head and it's all over. Stay retired!


Anybody can have their career ended by one move, that doesn't go for Bryan, that goes across the board. Daniel Bryan has had more scans done on his brain than any other wrestler in the entire business, so he's probably in the very low portion of wrestlers people should be scared about. If you did the extensive, thorough tests on every wrestler in the WWE roster that he's gone through, a good portion of them would not be cleared, and they're out there every week.


----------



## 751161

Wynter said:


> Damn, I had to come back just to celebrate this news :lol
> 
> Awesome stuff to hear! At first I was miffed because I would have loved to been surprised in real time. But the ratings spike this should get is too good to pass up obviously. The more eyes to see Bryan's comeback, the better.
> 
> Never would have thought Bryan would make his in ring return to WWE. I was sure he would end up in the indies. I had to stare at the headline for a bit because I was in such disbelief.
> 
> Siiiiiigh, just when i wasn't watching wrestling, this beautiful bearded fucker comes back and makes Smackdown must watch :lol Well played, WWE.
> 
> Congrats to the OG and loyal Bryan fans who believed in this day coming and kept up the passion. I'm not nearly as rabid of a fan of Bryan as I used to be, so cheers to you all on this day :yes


Just when you think you're out, they pull you back in :vince5


----------



## NastyYaffa

Even Burger King is marking out! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976182688053899265


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT

matta5580 said:


> Lockard The GOAT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not getting my hopes up. I know WWE were the ones who officially announced it (and what a lame way to make an important announcement lmao), but something don't feel right. This seems fishy and uncharacteristic of them.
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem odd. I mean why in the hell would you announce that on Twitter instead of live TV? And on the same day as Smackdown even.
Click to expand...

It's not that hard to work out that if they announce it on Twitter they're gonna get a massive bump in ratings for people to tune in to hear what he has to say.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

Citadel_James said:


> I wasn't going to stay up and watch Smackdown tonight... that plan's gone out of the window!


I think i may have to do the same , stay up until the early hours of the morning before work


----------



## Mra22

jorgovan21 said:


> I just don't want him getting hurt again..yes that is my OPINION.


The WWE won’t clear someone unless they’ll know that he will be fine


----------



## SethRollinsGOAT

BuffbeenStuffed said:


> Citadel_James said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to stay up and watch Smackdown tonight... that plan's gone out of the window!
> 
> 
> 
> I think i may have to do the same , stay up until the early hours of the morning before work
Click to expand...

This is why they've announced it before Smackdown, we've all got something to tune in for now!


----------



## tboneangle

Yess. So happy for him. And for the matches. Hopefully he can be Kurts last match as well now.


----------



## 751161

SethRollinsGOAT said:


> This is why they've announced it before Smackdown, we've all got something to tune in for now!


I can't count the amount of people I've seen on Twitter & this Forum saying they are going to watch tonight now. Most would have watched it taped, or not bothered at all. Not sure why some were confused with the way they announced Bryan being cleared, it makes perfect sense. SD should get a big ratings boost tonight.


----------



## Steve Black Man

NastyYaffa said:


> Even Burger King is marking out!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976182688053899265


Kind of ironic, considering he's a vegan and all :lol


----------



## Mainboy

Future matches against AJ,Nakamura,Zayn,Owens,Rollins,Black,Almas,Gargano,McIntyre,Cole,Reigns,Ambrose,Strowman

wens3


----------



## NastyYaffa

Count me in on the camp that's watching SD live tonight.. First WWE show that I've watched live since Bryan's retirement RAW, actually. Gonna be much happier time tonight I am sure.


----------



## Death Rider

jorgovan21 said:


> I just don't want him getting hurt again..yes that is my OPINION.


Oh listen this guy on the internet clearly knows better then trained doctors. Bryan better listen to him


----------



## Mikey Mike

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Let me get one thing out of the way right now: People who still claim DB is one step away from being in a wheelchair need to wake the fuck up. Do you even know how many people are wrestling right now with a history of concussions and other injuries?
> The only reason they perform is because nobody had an extensive brain scan like Bryan, and the only reason he got that was because he admitted to have had a seizure!
> If the whole roster had those extensive tests done, I guess about 20% would fail.
> Bryan had every test under the sun done to him, every expert in America told him he's fine. Of ALL people on the roster, he is probably the healthiest fucker on there, with the amount of scrutiny he did on himself!
> 
> So, stop pretending you're some sort of smartass know-it-alls!
> 
> So, you want to know what I think?
> I think this whole thing stinks!
> 
> Bryan's contract expires this summer. You mean to tell me that after 2-3 years, in which Daniel Bryan did go from doctor to doctor all this time, had state of the art tests done to him ages ago, and was told each and every time "you're fine", and after WWE's crook of a doc told him "No" over and over again, all of a sudden, when Wrestlemania is 3 weeks away, and his contract is just about up, he miraculously gets cleared to wrestle?
> 
> Fuck you Vince, you think we're that stupid?
> 
> Truth be told, this is what happened:
> Bryan's overness 2014 kept Vince from crowning the champ he wanted. Then Bryan suffered a legit concussion, was made to give back the title. He returned in 2015, Vince saw he was still holding Reigns down, and Bryan was dumb enough to tell Vince about his seizure, so Vince used that golden opportunity to keep him out of his ring, sent Bryan to have tests done, used that vague "laesion" diagnosis, and based on stooge Dr. Maroon, Vince told him he can sit out his contract, but he would never wrestle again for WWE. Bryan, not being a medically trained person in any form, took this apparent shock diagnosis to heart and retired.
> Ask yourself this: why did WWE not do tests on ANY other concussed wrestler other than Bryan? Why not Orton, who was sliced open by Brock, and ended up wrestling again a short time later? And countless other dudes who took hundreds of chairs to their heads?
> 
> Fast forward a few months.
> Bryan gives an interview, and says he continued to have tests done, and one doctor asked him what his diagnosis was, to which he replied he had a leasion on his brain. That's when Bryan learned this diagnosis was nothing severe in any shape or form, so he got clearance after clearance. That must have been tough, to learn that you were forced to retire for basically no reason whatsoever. On the contrary, cognitive tests Show that your brain function is above average.
> At the same time, he was put on Smackdown as GM (as far away from Reigns as possible), and being around the ring, in combination with the realization "I am actually totally fine", he publically says he WOULD wrestle again, be it in WWE or somewhere else.
> Meltzer at the time said how cruel of Vince it was, to put Bryan in the wrestling environment and forcing him to watch others wrestle, which he himself said was as painful as anything to him. Bryan said if he found ONE doctor who says Stay home, you shouldn't do this, he would stay home.
> 
> So, Vince starts to see "shit, this guy starts to realize we keep him away for political reasons". So, around that time, a long term storyline begins at Smackdown, pitting Bryan against Shane and Owens and Zayn, after Bryan was pretty much useless, and used as a punching bag for Miz. Typical Vince move to say "See? We got something for you!"
> 
> After RAW 25, it was reported that allegedly, Vince had a meeting with Bryan backstage at the show, pitching him a new contract, and pitching the idea of having a Tag Match at Wrestlemania, Shane/Bryan VS Owens/Zayn, where Shane would take 95% of the match, and Bryan, who wasn't allowed to wrestle, would tag in, hit the knee, and get the pin. Bryan reportedly refused both, saying it was disrespectful to fans and himself.
> Vince, of course, while generally blind as a bat for talent, knows who and what Bryan is, that his Hype didn't die down (as he hoped without a doubt), and that the loss of his name and merch would be big for WWE - and more importantly, Bryan bringing his name and status elsewhere, be it RoH or NJPW, would have some real potential for those companies. And Vince can't tolerate that.
> 
> And he knew Bryan would not hesitate to wrestle somewhere else. Vince may have been able to fool Bryan once into thinking he was super ill, but unfortunately for Vince, Bryan found out differently.
> And he wasn't to be lured into what was basically a bait and switch Match at Wrestlemania.
> Also, Vince is probably convinced, that three time's the charm with Roman Reigns, and he is probably convinced that this is it with him after he beats Brock.
> 
> So, Vince probably told Maroon to clear Bryan.
> If Bryan has any sense at all, though, he will not renew his contract. He will not get to the top in WWE, ever. And don't start with that token Smackdown title!
> 
> Vince will use this clearance to bait him into a new contract, and I hope he does not fall for it. The list of people Vince screwed over with fake promises is endless.
> This whole scenario is only to keep Bryan away from competitors, and to continue capitalizing on his popularity and merch. This clearance is also proof that it's NOT, and never was, about the concussion lawsuit WWE has on their hands, which to my knowledge is still going.
> 
> Fuck you, Vince, for stealing 3 years from Daniel Bryan's career in its prime, and for shoving your boy toy down our asscracks!
> 
> I hope it backfires monumentally.
> 
> Total coincidence Bryan gets cleared when the Rumble is over, and a month before Wrestlemania IN THE SUPERDOME, where he became Champ!
> Total coincidence, sure.
> 
> I can picture the conversation between Bryan and Maroon:
> 
> "So, Daniel, you are cleared!"
> "How? I have been cleared for years by everybody but you!"
> "Ooooooh, you said 'cleared', all this time I thought you said 'beard'! My fault, well, you're good!"
> "...."
> 
> :cornettefu
> :cornettefu


----------



## jorgovan21

Y'all better get behind Roman Reigns. Bryan is a B+ player who was forced to be a dropout.


EDIT: wow, you guys can NOT see thru sarcasm, can you?


----------



## lagofala

I'm legit feeling emotional even though i was 80 percent sure hes coming back from all the recent news. So happy for one of the best guys in wrestling.


----------



## NastyYaffa

These 2 go very well together


----------



## THANOS

jorgovan21 said:


> Y'all better get behind Roman Reigns. Bryan is a B+ player who was forced to be a dropout.


And there we have it, identity revealed


----------



## SpeedStick

Easily is now Shane and Daniels vs Owen and Zayn


----------



## jorgovan21

THANOS said:


> And there we have it, identity revealed


Meh, I just want WWE ON TV (not the Network, mind you) to die a slow death..the way Vince runs things, with Bryan back, we're only prolonging the inevitable...205 Live and NXT are super, but RAW and SD?


----------



## People Power

Waking up to the news the Bryan has FINALLY been cleared to return to the ring, is some of the best news I’ve ever heard.

I feel like today, is going to be a good day.


----------



## Martins

NastyYaffa said:


> Count me in on the camp that's watching SD live tonight.. First WWE show that I've watched live since Bryan's retirement RAW, actually. Gonna be much happier time tonight I am sure.


I remember you doing that cool-as-shit Top 100 Dragon matches when he retired, hopefully you'll have to make some changes to it soon enough :mark


----------



## Afrolatino

Well happy birthday Mr Wrestlemania, thanks for the rep points.
But I don't think they should compare this with the return of HBK because that was just absolutely ''out of nowhere'' like Orton would say...


----------



## taker1986

Just found out before SD. This is really fucking awesome news.


----------



## jorgovan21

taker1986 said:


> Just found out before SD. This is really fucking awesome news.


Awesome if you're a sadist and like B+ players..


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

I would bet my ass that 'E got scared that he would singlehandedly sell out All In...


----------



## 260825

*Owh look, just as his contract was ending. I called this shit years back.*


----------



## taker1986

jorgovan21 said:


> Awesome if you're a sadist and like B+ players..


More like awesome if you're a fan of great wrestling and top talent that's over with the fans and can actually cut a great promo, unlike Vince's toy buy FOTC.


----------



## jorgovan21

Okay. Here's my REAL take on the Daniel Bryan cleared news..


Him being cleared now clears the way for WWE to make more money. I wanted WWE on TV to die. NXT and 205 Live are FAR better shows than Raw and SDL could ever be as long as Vince still runs both. Now if HHH were running the main TV shows, I would be all excited. But Vince doesn't believe in DBry and he can't get with the times. I'm actually a huge Bryan fan. But I'm NOT a fan of VKM and the way he holds people down. I figured if Raw and SD died, than the future would be free to reign...I deserved those reds cause I didn't explain it. Now you know.


----------



## El Grappleador

Soon or Later the Samoan Chihuahua must hafta respect the beard.


----------



## Not Lying

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Dibil13 said:


> Mixed feelings. *I was really hoping to see him in NJPW*.


Same.


----------



## Lariatoh!

#fightforyourdreams


----------



## greasykid1

Honestly, since his first statements a year ago saying that every doctor outside of WWE said he was healthy - and then started openly saying that if WWE didn't clear him, he'd just go to ROH or NJPW, I was 99% certain that he would get the WWE clearance. WWE would have been absolute idiots to allow his in-ring return to happen anywhere else.

It's truly awesome to see it happen though.

With his retirement having been basically accepted as permanent 2 years ago, he has truly gained the status of a legend in the business. The number of possible matches that now feel like dreams becoming reality really stacks up.

Top of the list has to be Styles & Nakamura. What a time to be alive!


----------



## southrnbygrace

I'm happy for those that are happy he's returning.


----------



## Empress

The Daniel Bryan speech from SD was uploaded to the WWE Youtube channel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Great news for DB. Great news for the fans.

This will be interesting with WWE still doing all they can to turn Roman Reigns into the shampoo model version of Daniel Bryan.

Hopefully he’ll get to inject some life and fun back into the product. Though I’m personally not overly excited because the awfulness of the product has made me check out.

Oh, and just have Miz vacate the IC Title so he can get out of that pointless match he’s irrelevant in and give me DB v Miz at Mania.


----------



## Blade Runner

Holy crap! I'm marking the fuck out :mark: :woo


----------



## CM Buck

Well I'll be dammed. 2018 just got a lot more interesting


----------



## oleanderson89

Really happy for him and I will be more than interested to see him in the ring with guys like AJ, Sami, Owens, Joe, Rollins, and even Cole.


----------



## jorgovan21

Congrats, Daniel Bryan on your one night return to WWE. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

I can honestly say I never thought it would happen. But now that it has... 

:mark! :mark! :mark!

Do I have concerns? Of course. But at this moment in time...

:mark! :mark! :mark! is all I can say!


----------



## Hehe Hoho

oh no ..that annoying 
"yes" chants will return.bye bye wwe.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

I'm seriously laughing my ass off when I think about the fact that there are people who smell nothing fishy about this.
For 23 months, Daniel Bryan presented medical opinion after medical opinion that he was fine to wrestle, and some doctors according to Meltzer really went to bat for him.
And all of a sudden, WWE tells him "Okay, go to these three guys and you are good to go!" 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## deadcool

I just cant help but feel very skeptical about what has happened, and the timing.

The condition that Daniel has (brain lesions), is not something you ever recover from. It get's worse as you age. Let me re-iterate what happened in a different way. Please read carefully.

_*Daniel Bryan, who has been retired for 2 years, got cleared to wrestle 3 weeks before Wrestlemania 34.*_

It's too much of a coincidence. 

Let's face it. This year's Wrestlemania compared to the last few ones isn't looking good overall. It's lacking something.

The majority of the fans dont care about Reigns vs Lesnar. They are underwhelmed with Rousey/Angle vs Triple HGH/Stephanie. Nobody cares about Bliss vs Jax, and care even less about Roode vs Orton vs Mahal. Styles vs Nakamura as great as it sounds just doesnt sound as appealing as WWE would like, Strowman is fighting for the tag titles with a partner which again just doesnt sound WM worthy. As great reactions as Cena vs Taker is getting, again, it's just too little too late.

Vince/WWE must have tried to reach out to other mainstream part timers like Batista or Rock, and they probably said no. Vince realized that in order to inject a much needed interest into WM 34, he had to get Daniel cleared somehow, and that's what happened.

If in fact he has brain lesion, then he should stay retired and continue work as a GM, and not come back in the ring. WWE could care less about his health (they made performers in far worse shape than Bryan compete at WM), they cleared him because they ran out of options. In about 10-15 years, hopefully a shoot interview will confirm what I'm speculating.


----------



## Steve Black Man

Lots of doctors in this thread...


----------



## Natsuke

A part of me honestly does feel like they waited the entire contract duration to see if they can get superstars *coughRomancough* up to Bryan's level of overness before making a decision.

The fact that Bryan's contract expiration was a bigger news headline than any other WWE feud or Wrestlemania event speaks volumes about the product, to be quite honest. It even got MORE exposure as the clock ticked.

The WWE eventually caved. They knew the second Bryan's contract was up, he was going to wrestle for another promotion and bring in the viewers. It was inevitable considering every other doctor besides the WWE cleared him.


----------



## reyfan

I would laugh hard if there was a troll WWE post saying "due to the attack from KO and Sami, Daniel Bryan sustained multiple injuries and won't be in action for 9-12 months".


----------



## Switchblade Club

Didn't realize how many doctors post on WF


----------



## jorgovan21

I'm just wondering why the hell the (scripted) severe beatdown so soon?


----------



## RatedR10

deadcool said:


> I just cant help but feel very skeptical about what has happened, and the timing.
> 
> The condition that Daniel has (brain lesions), is not something you ever recover from. It get's worse as you age. Let me re-iterate what happened in a different way. Please read carefully.
> 
> _*Daniel Bryan, who has been retired for 2 years, got cleared to wrestle 3 weeks before Wrestlemania 34.*_
> 
> It's too much of a coincidence.
> 
> Let's face it. This year's Wrestlemania compared to the last few ones isn't looking good overall. It's lacking something.
> 
> The majority of the fans dont care about Reigns vs Lesnar. They are underwhelmed with Rousey/Angle vs Triple HGH/Stephanie. Nobody cares about Bliss vs Jax, and care even less about Roode vs Orton vs Mahal. Styles vs Nakamura as great as it sounds just doesnt sound as appealing as WWE would like, Strowman is fighting for the tag titles with a partner which again just doesnt sound WM worthy. As great reactions as Cena vs Taker is getting, again, it's just too little too late.
> 
> Vince/WWE must have tried to reach out to other mainstream part timers like Batista or Rock, and they probably said no. Vince realized that in order to inject a much needed interest into WM 34, he had to get Daniel cleared somehow, and that's what happened.
> 
> If in fact he has brain lesion, then he should stay retired and continue work as a GM, and not come back in the ring. WWE could care less about his health (they made performers in far worse shape than Bryan compete at WM), they cleared him because they ran out of options. In about 10-15 years, hopefully a shoot interview will confirm what I'm speculating.


Daniel Bryan's explained this whole lesion business himself as told to him by a doctor. It was a general term to describe "something" being there because his reflexes were slower than other athletes they tested. That's it. There wasn't an actual cut or lesion on his brain.

He went into great detail about it on the E&C podcast.


----------



## deadcool

Chad 2 Badd said:


> Daniel Bryan's explained this whole lesion business himself as told to him by a doctor. It was a general term to describe "something" being there because his reflexes were slower than other athletes they tested. That's it. There wasn't an actual cut or lesion on his brain.
> 
> He went into great detail about it on the E&C podcast.


Come on man. His body was shaking by itself before he retired, he couldnt control the nerves in certain part of his body, and you're telling me that he never had a lesion on his brain?


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

deadcool said:


> I just cant help but feel very skeptical about what has happened, and the timing.
> 
> The condition that Daniel has (brain lesions), is not something you ever recover from. It get's worse as you age. Let me re-iterate what happened in a different way. Please read carefully.
> 
> _*Daniel Bryan, who has been retired for 2 years, got cleared to wrestle 3 weeks before Wrestlemania 34.*_
> 
> It's too much of a coincidence.
> 
> Let's face it. This year's Wrestlemania compared to the last few ones isn't looking good overall. It's lacking something.
> 
> The majority of the fans dont care about Reigns vs Lesnar. They are underwhelmed with Rousey/Angle vs Triple HGH/Stephanie. Nobody cares about Bliss vs Jax, and care even less about Roode vs Orton vs Mahal. Styles vs Nakamura as great as it sounds just doesnt sound as appealing as WWE would like, Strowman is fighting for the tag titles with a partner which again just doesnt sound WM worthy. As great reactions as Cena vs Taker is getting, again, it's just too little too late.
> 
> Vince/WWE must have tried to reach out to other mainstream part timers like Batista or Rock, and they probably said no. Vince realized that in order to inject a much needed interest into WM 34, he had to get Daniel cleared somehow, and that's what happened.
> 
> If in fact he has brain lesion, then he should stay retired and continue work as a GM, and not come back in the ring. WWE could care less about his health (they made performers in far worse shape than Bryan compete at WM), they cleared him because they ran out of options. In about 10-15 years, hopefully a shoot interview will confirm what I'm speculating.


This is all from memory so I guess take it with a grain of salt, but I do remember Bryan saying that according to one of his neurologists a "lesion" in neurology is a much more vague diagnosis than a typical cut and dry skin lesion, for example. I do also think I remember reading that the lesion found on his brain had healed, though perhaps not fully at the time of reading, I don't remember that as clearly as I do the part of lesions being a vague tern in neurology though, and again both of my comments are from memory so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## kingnoth1n

What a great night to be a wrestling fan tonight.


----------



## MajinTrunks

I'm so beyond happy for Bryan right now I'm having trouble really putting it into words. Bryan is my all time favorite wrestler and I had come to terms with the fact that his career was over. I really thought that was it. I literally jumped out of the chair (smashing my knee into my desk in the process) with excitement when I opened up twitter today to see the news. This is so God damn amazing... and for his in ring return to happen in New Orleans of all places with his history there... what a fucking amazing story.


----------



## RavishingRickRules

The great thing about this whole thing tbh is regardless of whether it's a real "sport" or not Bryan's retirement and comeback is a phenomenal feel-good sports story. If they booked him right he's the closest shot they have to superstardom in truth not just name.


----------



## Simply...amazing

I haven't been on the forum for a few days. I just decided to watch SDL because it was 2AM in the morning in South Africa and I couldn't get to sleep even though i normally just check youtube highlights.
I sat watching SDL and thought that I wait, what? Then I thought the "cleared to return" was related to a previous injury of his and that they are doing a vid tribute for a hall of fame induction or something...

Then I realized that this was LIVE and that he was actually cleared to compete by WWE again. 
Now, I really want to say how i felt in that moment...but I have no words. I am still in shock. I was 100% convinced he would never wrestle in WWE again.


----------



## Vic Capri

It was so exciting to watch Daniel Bryan bust out with his move set. He didn't miss a beat! :mark:

- Vic


----------



## -XERO-

Cool.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

kingnoth1n said:


> What a great night to be a wrestling fan tonight.


These are the moments one has to savor.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

I am shocked and I cant stop smiling


----------



## Banez

This thread :lmao

I'm glad he gets to do what he wants, but there's 1 question unanswered.

Where was Dave Meltzer's inside scoops on this one? were they all having a coffee break or sumthin?


----------



## Longsword

Just right time before Wrestlemania! :hunter

So it means Bryan won't leave WWE after his contract up:hmmm


----------



## Saintpat

I had lunch today with a friend of mine from like 10 years ago — very good friend for 2-3 years and then he moved away. This was the first time we’ve gotten together to catch up since he moved back.

And he mentions that he and his brother are going to WM. And I really don’t remember him ever mentioning that he was a wrestling fan ever before. And I’m like, ‘Hey I’m going to WM too.” His first was last year, this is my fourth and we were both at last year’s and we swapped stories and basicaly talked wrestling for the entire lunch.

Then we part and both go back to our jobs and as soon as I walk into the office I see the tweet from WWE about Bryan returning and first thing I do is text him. He’s all ‘No way, you’re pulling my leg’ and then he checks it out and we’re texting back and forth with YES chants and gifs and “WE’RE GOING TO SEE DANIEL BRYAN.AT WM!!!”

Great news and great to share it catching up with an old friend.


----------



## Brollins

Wow! This means i will watch WWE again.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex

You can almost see everyone in here creaming their pants over this. It's fucking funny.

Good for D-Bry. Not really a fan of his myself but I'm sure he's happy to be able to get back in the ring as are people who are fans of his. I wonder if he will be used sparingly or regularly as an in-ring performer. 

I actually thought that there would be like 2000 posts in here already with how he is revered around these parts.


----------



## DudeLove669

If he was just recently medically cleared there is no way in hell they'd let him get powerbombed on the apron. That beat down makes it seem pretty obvious WWE have purposely been fucking him around with this entire situation.


----------



## Draykorinee

Still feels like WWE blew their load early on this. Was some great noise from the fans though.


----------



## KOMania1

I woke up super early this morning and this was the first thing on my Facebook news feed. I was still half asleep so it took me a good ten seconds to process it but once I did I shot right out of my bed and went crazy for a good minute :lol 

It's honestly the best news I've seen regarding wrestling in.....who knows how long. It looks like he's getting a tag match alongside Shane against Owens and Zayn at Wrestlemania which is a good way to reintroduce him back to the action I feel. 

I pray for his own sake that he doesn't do those silly diving headbutts anymore, that's the one move I think he flat out should not do given that the chance of re-aggravating his injuries/condition will always hang over him. 

This is the most excited I've been for wrestling since the early 2000's :lol


----------



## reyfan

Maybe Edge should go get retested too.


----------



## Maul_Slasher

Holy fucking shit. No one will give a single fuck when it comes to the rest of the card.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am so glad that we have the privilege of witnessing more great moments from him. His career was cut way too short. Ler's hope he can add new monuments to his greatness from now on. :yes


----------



## ErichZann

Should have just let him come out at Mania in his ring gear as Shane's partner.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Bryan/Angle
Bryan/Joe
Bryan/Balor
Bryan/Nakamura 
Bryan/Styles

LETS FUCKING GO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shoregrey

Is it just me or did he basically just go right back to doing the shit that got him hurt in the first place?


----------



## iarwain

Hehe Hoho said:


> oh no ..that annoying
> "yes" chants will return


I don't believe they ever went away.

I'm glad to hear Bryan is returning, I just hope they book him well, and not just limit him to a few special appearances, like this tag team match.


----------



## Saintpat

I CAME said:


> I am so glad that we have the privilege of witnessing more great moments from him. His career was cut way too short. Ler's hope he can add new monuments to his greatness from now on. :yes


Typical, we get great news and someone has to throw water on our celebration to remind us that DB is too short to be The Guy.

Hater.

:smile2:


----------



## theAmbrosedude

YEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS DANIEL BRYAN MY GUY IS BACK!!!!!!!!!


BUT SERIOUSLY THOUGH: I love the dude and I missed watching him wrestle but he has to cut the moveset a little, I dont want him getting injured again


----------



## FITZ

Shoregrey said:


> Is it just me or did he basically just go right back to doing the shit that got him hurt in the first place?


Well he didn’t bang his head into an announce table by mistake so he avoided that. 

He was forced to stop wrestling because of concussions. You can get that taking on a bump or getting clotheslined by Ryback.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976367460126461952
I'm not sure when I last marked out over one of my favourites taking a bump but this is now one of my all time favourite SmackDown moments. Wonder what he felt like finally being able to do all that again. Can't wait to see him do the running knee again. roud


----------



## Darkest Lariat

AJ vs. Bryan, do it.


----------



## Soul_Body

In all seriousness though, leave that fucking missle dropkick at home ok Bryan?


----------



## the_hound

i'm now a 100% sure bryan was cleared a very long time ago, its the fact they've been teasing the d-bry shane stuff for a while with owens and zayn being the antagonists since last year, theres far too many quintessences for it not to be the case, from kev constantly getting screwed by shane during his matches with aj, to adding zayn to the mix, trying to split them up, the whole yup movement which resulted in shane and bryan undermining each other to the point will they wont they fight then it cooled off for a few weeks with bryan taking time off for a few weeks (training) shane being attacked then the following week bryan gets cleared hmmmm.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

You know, it says something when Superstars point at the WrestleMania sign and fans just laugh at it. Daniel Bryan just enters the ring and looks at the sign and the fans are the ones who are pointing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The REAL FOTC is back!

:mark:


----------



## Brock

Very surreal watching him both use his classic offense again and in taking those bumps.

















































But fuck it's great to finally have him back.

:yes

Super opening speech that already had me :yes all the way. Then his comeback attack on Owens/Zayn.

Thank you :yes


----------



## NastyYaffa

Brock said:


> Very surreal watching him both use his classic offense again and in taking those bumps.


That fucking FIRE when he started to unleash those kicks & corner dropkicks :sodone Goosebumps.


----------



## TD Stinger

ShadowSucks92 said:


> You know, it says something when Superstars point at the WrestleMania sign and fans just laugh at it. Daniel Bryan just enters the ring and looks at the sign and the fans are the ones who are pointing.


No lie, when he said "I don't exactly when I'll be back", I was audibly yelling:

"POINT AT THAT FUCKING SIGN! POINT AT IT RIGHT FUCKING NOW!"

Lol.


----------



## DaveTommo

BUZZING


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Reignite that feud with The Miz please it was golden


----------



## DoolieNoted

I need more of this. :armfold


----------



## stevie888

Amazing new welcome back D-Bryan!!!


----------



## Riddle101

I'm still over the moon about Daniel Bryan returning to the ring. I haven't been this interested in wrestling in a long time. One feud that I think really needs to happen is Daniel Bryan Vs The Miz. With all the s*it between Bryan and The Miz over the years, all the s*it talking The Miz has been doing against Bryan, and constantly mocking Bryan by doing his moves, it's time for The Miz to finally face Bryan and reap what he sowed.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Had this on all day, missed hearing pops like that. And to think, last week some people were booing him because of the stupid storyline.


----------



## Mr.S

*Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

It has been a few hours & multiple International Newspaper have run articles about Daniel Bryan's comeback.

From what I could find I could see articles from - Washington Post, USA Today, BBC, The Independent, NY-Post, CBS Sports, Fox Sports, The Sun, Forbes, SkySports, Mirror, LA Times, Miami Herald

I am sure there are multiple Big Asian, South American & European news organizations too which have run stories regarding his return.

It looks like this is a big deal. Anyone has any idea about coverage of this event in your locality ?


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

I think Daniel Bryan returning got more mainstream coverage than Ronda's signing :steph


----------



## xvampmanx

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I think Daniel Bryan returning got more mainstream coverage than Ronda's signing :steph


After seeing my Youtube explode with Dbry return vids, I would'nt be surprised.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

I'm happy to see him get some mainstream coverage. It certainly can only benefit WWE, especially with how he is praising their medical team. Pleas don't get hurt again. fingerscrossed


----------



## Jnewt

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*



Mr.S said:


> It looks like this is a big deal.


Well if these experimental treatments Bryan did really help treat brain trauma then it could be a real game changer in the worlds of medicine and sports.


----------



## Illogical

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

It should be international news when the GOAT is back!


----------



## Asmodeus

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*



Mr.S said:


> It has been a few hours & multiple International Newspaper have run articles about Daniel Bryan's comeback.
> 
> From what I could find I could see articles from - Washington Post, USA Today, BBC, The Independent, NY-Post, CBS Sports, Fox Sports, The Sun, Forbes, SkySports, Mirror, LA Times, Miami Herald
> 
> I am sure there are multiple Big Asian, South American & European news organizations too which have run stories regarding his return.
> 
> It looks like this is a big deal. Anyone has any idea about coverage of this event in your locality ?


Those news outlets run wrestling related stories online all the time. We're on the internet, bro, everything you're into from ElfQuest comic books to inside out quilting is simultaneously a niche interest for fanatics and easily accessible to casual mainstream fans.


----------



## Erik.

Strowman vs. Bryan for the title :mark: :mark:

Bryan being the one to knock down the monster after a lengthy title reign. BOOK IT.


----------



## SnapOrTap

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

His return was the number 1 post on Reddit and the top twitter trend.

THE BIG DOG BETTER WATCH OUT. THE B+ PLAYER IS BACK.


----------



## validreasoning

WWE just uploaded this. Says he was only cleared yesterday which would have been Monday.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

I've never been a big fan of him as a wrestler, but strangely enough, I've actually come to appreciate him and am happy he's back.


----------



## wkdsoul

1st thought - OMG!!! YES YES YES 

2nd thought - So mania not sold out huh?


----------



## Piers

I guess they needed this + Styles/Nakamura to save the day after DAH BIG DAWG wins the belt


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

BBC News, the list goes on and on.

Trips is screaming into his pillow right now like no man has ever screamed before. No matter what he does, what "name" he recruits, how much he begs society for attention, DB gets the pops and the reaction no one else on the roster can dream about.

Too bad, Trips.


----------



## jorgovan21

I'm still questioning why they ran that beatdown angle the first day of Bryan's clearance...I'm sure he'll be fine for Mania but...


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

An absolute legend :bryan


----------



## arch.unleash

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

I can just picture Vince watching all of this and going "Why don't they like my beautiful Roman as much as this bearded midget dammit!"

Bryan is a great guy and a great talent, he deserves all the good in the world. The WWE of course will act as all of this buzz isn't happening because they can't afford to face reality. They'll ignore it and continue their endless journey to make people like Roman and to make Stephanie a mainstream bitch.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

It was freaking awesome to see Bryan make USA Today!

- Vic


----------



## just1988

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

*My man D-Bry is moving the needle, who honestly would have believed this 10 years ago. Incredible,*


----------



## Hangman

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

Daniel "Ratings" Bryan strikes again :bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

He made sports news but unless you actually wake up to your local news station doing a blurb on it you shouldn't be calling it "mainstream"


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

It's a god damn epic story tbh, there's no surprise that news outlets would pick up on it. They really could leverage Bryan into a bigger star than they've had in a while but I doubt they will. It's all made even better by Bryan being who he is too because he's such a genuinely nice and likeable guy that he's easy to root for. The way he was on Smackdown was perfect too because you've got a guy who retired from brain issues who's come back in a way where the company are allowing him to take powerbombs off the apron and seemingly cut loose like he's been waiting to forever. Considering how the outlook's been for so long now I think it says a lot about how healthy he really is. The fire that's lit under Bryan right now and the range of talent on the roster should be impossible to fuck up. You could have some of the best matches in WWE history if they let them happen.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*



Illogical said:


> It should be international news when the GOAT is back!


I agree but since when is wrestling worth real news coverage?

Edit: Could you imagine international news over Sean Bean returning to Game of Thrones?


----------



## RavishingRickRules

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I agree but since when is wrestling worth real news coverage?
> 
> Edit: Could you imagine international news over Sean Bean returning to Game of Thrones?


That'd get more news coverage than any wrestling gets in the UK tbh lol.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

And of course people can't keep Roman's name out of their mouths even though this topic is about Daniel Bryan. Come on guys, seriously? fpalm

TBH though I'm surprised it's getting this much coverage, cos it's not like Daniel is a really big star outside of wrestling. But probably because of the fact he's able to come back after all the health issues? I just checked and to my disappointment, our news didn't report on it lol :lol


----------



## EC3 •

*Re: Daniel Bryan's Return Story is all over Multiple Major International Newspapers*

Another name for Roman to bury


----------



## Beatles123

jorgovan21 said:


> I'm still questioning why they ran that beatdown angle the first day of Bryan's clearance...I'm sure he'll be fine for Mania but...


Bryan is the underdog. That's hpw he's booked the best. Now Owen and Zayne look like top heels.


----------



## admiremyclone

Doing the beatdown last night was perfect. Everyone was experiencing a massive high due to the good news. KO & Sami have turned that into massive heat by taking him out.

I predict we don't see DB next week, and then on the go-home show Shane comes out to get some revenge, followed by DB coming out to also get revenge. They'll probably run the heels off and the tag match will be made official.


----------



## heizenberg the G

I'm sure Boy Wonder is devastated by this news lmao.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

His haters are now saying they thought he’d do a bigger number in the ratings when it was the top three biggest in a year. Lol he did it by himself lol guess that’s not good enough.


----------



## Y.2.J

Catching up on SDL right now. I just saw the the Bryan opening segment...and two things:

1) What a promo. That hit the feels. Not gonna lie, my eyes were getting a little watery.

2) HOLY SHIT. We talk about being over on this forum...like Elias is over, or Rusev is over...but DANIEL BRYAN IS FUCKING OVER. Biggest pops and reactions in the whole business. WWE finally have their mega baby face back. Un-fucking-real.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I think this time they’ll book him like he should have been all along


----------



## TD Stinger

RubberbandGoat said:


> I think this time they’ll book him like he should have been all along


........

If you don't think they booked him right when he was healthy and a full time member of the roster, what makes you think he'll be booked right after being out for almost 3 years going back to May 2015 and probably not working a full time schedule.


----------



## jorgovan21

Still, how do you know that injury isnt real?


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Because they know what they have with him finally, they’ll use him to his fullest potential


----------



## TD Stinger

RubberbandGoat said:


> Because they know what they have with him finally, they’ll use him to his fullest potential


They had to put him in the WrestleMania main event kickin and screaming when he was full time and white hot. Now he's been out for 3 years and we don't even know if he will work a full time schedule which he probably won't.

They'll use him as a big star. They'll put him in big matches. But I know what you're talking about. You're talking about him being the face of the company and you should all know, we're far past that point.


----------



## IronMan8

The Phenom. said:


> Catching up on SDL right now. I just saw the the Bryan opening segment...and two things:
> 
> 1) What a promo. That hit the feels. Not gonna lie, my eyes were getting a little watery.
> 
> 2) HOLY SHIT. We talk about being over on this forum...like Elias is over, or Rusev is over...but DANIEL BRYAN IS FUCKING OVER. Biggest pops and reactions in the whole business. WWE finally have their mega baby face back. Un-fucking-real.


Yep.

Bryan is so over he buries the rest of the roster by comparison!

It's a sight to behold.



RubberbandGoat said:


> Because they know what they have with him finally, they’ll use him to his fullest potential


Two more things:

1. Vince has known him for a long time now. There's be more trust in their relationship

2. His appeal has proven to withstand time. It's not just a fad due to the Yes chant... years later he's still mega, mega over.

These are the 2 main reasons why Bryan has a small chance of breaking that ceiling he previously had. 

However, the hidden factor is what the numbers and statistics say from their market research.


----------



## jorgovan21

I seriously hope they didn't overdo that beatdown and Bryan is okay. He should still wrestle elsewhere and let WWE TV die...


----------



## OptionZero

Check out user MithGifs on twitter- he did some great slow mo breakdowns of the "beatdown" that show how Sami/Ko really protected him. That superkick actually never even made contact, Sami pulled DB's head back while flailing his arms as KO kicked, creating the illusion of DB getting smashed. really awesome technical stuff

Those 2 and AJ are probably the dudes you want in the ring with DB "attacking" him safely


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/976518301202333698


----------



## JC00

They never should have announced he was cleared. Would have made Owens & Zayn kicking the shit out of him shocking and then people would have realized he was cleared


----------



## bme

In 2018 it would've gotten leaked. 

So happy for him and to have um back.


----------



## Unorthodox

Bit gay but the love he has for Brie is enough to bring a tear to my eye.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

jorgovan21 said:


> I seriously hope they didn't overdo that beatdown and Bryan is okay. He should still wrestle elsewhere and let WWE TV die...


This "one touch and Bryan will die" stuff is working the marks better than Vince Russo ever could, it seems.


----------



## JustAName

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ziggler Crüe said:


> If he gets his dome rocked and something serious happens people better not blame WWE. Congrats to him though.


I wouldn't blame ANYONE unless it was done with intent, it's wrestling, shit happens


----------



## JustAName

jorgovan21 said:


> I hate to be a debbie Downer but I wish WWE didn't clear him. We don't want another Benoit situation.


Ignorance is a disease.. let me clear something up for you and educate you...

His BRAIN was cleared, not only that, it was functioning better than the average person his age.

Benoit had the brain of a DEMENTED 75 year old.. manage to see the difference? As well as they have stated that he will be tested after EVERY match


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ludvig_Borga said:


> I will laugh my ass off if he gets another concussion and starts suffering from neurological problems.


Just saw this gem of a comment. How exactly would that be funny?

Disgusting.


----------



## Ludvig_Borga

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Steve Black Man said:


> Just saw this gem of a comment. How exactly would that be funny?
> 
> Disgusting.


Seems like that's what people want.


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ludvig_Borga said:


> Seems like that's what people want.


I can guarantee that's not the case.

You're the only person I've seen that's said they would get pleasure from Bryan suffering neurological damage.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ludvig_Borga said:


> Seems like that's what people want.


It's def. a worthless comment beneath contempt and provides some insight into your bitter soul.


----------



## Ludvig_Borga

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Steve Black Man said:


> I can guarantee that's not the case.
> 
> You're the only person I've seen that's said they would get pleasure from Bryan suffering neurological damage.


I don't HOPE he gets any damage to his brain, but Bryan retired because he started having neurological problems, which were caused by multiple concussions and a brain lesion. Concussions ALWAYS cause permanent damage to the brain. How many rough hits to the head do you think he can take? No wait. Apparently you don't give a fuck about that.


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ludvig_Borga said:


> I don't HOPE he gets any damage to his brain, but Bryan retired because he started having neurological problems, which were caused by multiple concussions and a brain lesion. Concussions ALWAYS cause permanent damage to the brain. How many rough hits to the head do you think he can take? No wait. Apparently you don't give a fuck about that.


Firstly, may I see your degree?

Secondly, YOU said you would "laugh your ass off" if he suffered neurological damage. That's not me putting words in your mouth, that's a direct quote, and it's disgusting.


----------



## Ludvig_Borga

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Steve Black Man said:


> Firstly, may I see your degree?
> 
> Secondly, YOU said you would "laugh your ass off" if he suffered neurological damage. That's not me putting words in your mouth, that's a direct quote, and it's disgusting.


I have a degree in EMS, which in this case is enough.

Yes I did. That still doesn't mean I WISH him that, but if he despite his history with concussions and seizures decides to keep going and ends up with a CTE or worse, I will laugh.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Wonder how many pages this thread will get


----------



## Steve Black Man

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ludvig_Borga said:


> I have a degree in EMS, which in this case is enough.


And you've examined him? To the point where you're comfortable putting your word up against literally every other doctor and neurologist that has cleared him? K cool.



Ludvig_Borga said:


> Yes I did. *That still doesn't mean I WISH him that*, but if he despite his history with concussions and seizures decides to keep going and ends up with a CTE or worse, I will laugh.


Just that you think it'll be funny if it does happen. Classy.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Statement from Dr. Cantu, who examined Bryan as suggested by Maroon, taken from the Figure Four website:



> Robert Cantu, who was one of the experts that saw Daniel Bryan on his road to being cleared to return to the ring by WWE, has elaborated on his evaluation of Bryan.
> 
> “I evaluated Bryan for a neurological opinion on return to WWE on February 26, 2018. Included in his medical records were multiple evaluations by renowned concussion clinicians,” Cantu wrote in an email to Newsweek.
> 
> “I determined that Bryan is currently asymptomatic, has a normal detailed neurological and cognitive neuropsychological examination, normal EEG, and an MRI that showed no definite evidence of a prior brain injury. It is my medical opinion that there is no absolute contraindication to his return to in-ring action in WWE."
> 
> When announcing that Bryan had been medically cleared, WWE cited Cantu, Dr. Javier Cárdenas, and Dr. Jeffrey Kutcher as three leaders in their field who had cleared Bryan before he was given the okay by Dr. Joseph Maroon.
> 
> Cantu is a co-founder of the Concussion Legacy Foundation, as well as the CTE Center at the Boston University School of Medicine. He's also the medical director and director of medical research at his own concussion center at Emerson Hospital in Concord, Massachusetts and consults with teams in the NFL, NBA, and NHL.


No definite evidence of prior brain injury. The plot thickens.

I'll take the valued and experienced opinion of Dr. Cantu, a man with a wealth of credit, over the opinion of a geek on an internet forum, claiming to have a "degree in EMS", thank you very much.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Statement from Dr. Cantu, who examined Bryan as suggested by Maroon, taken from the Figure Four website:
> 
> 
> 
> No definite evidence of prior brain injury. The plot thickens.
> 
> I'll take the valued and experienced opinion of Dr. Cantu, a man with a wealth of credit, over the opinion of a geek on an internet forum, claiming to have a "degree in EMS", thank you very much.


The no definite evidence of prior brain injury is interesting. Makes you wonder how long he has been physically able to return.


----------



## ieatass

Well that's a bummer. Now his neckbearded fans will be chanting yes even louder while doing those goofy hand gestures. Another good reason to stay away I guess. His brain is suddenly 100% OK after not wrestling for like 2 years, seizures stopped?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

THE MAN said:


> The no definite evidence of prior brain injury is interesting. Makes you wonder how long he has been physically able to return.


My guess would be about 3 years.


----------



## zrc

Love how everybody says this match will happen now, and that one. No, no they won't. 

This is probably just a ploy to get him to re-sign. Get the odd match here or there and nothing more.


----------



## Beatles123

ieatass said:


> Well that's a bummer. Now his neckbearded fans will be chanting yes even louder while doing those goofy hand gestures. Another good reason to stay away I guess. His brain is suddenly 100% OK after not wrestling for like 2 years, seizures stopped?


Edgy.


----------



## jorgovan21

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Steve Black Man said:


> I can guarantee that's not the case.
> 
> You're the only person I've seen that's said they would get pleasure from Bryan suffering neurological damage.


I just want him to leave WWE. The only reason I watch WWE now is the Network..the broadcast shows are shit.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

They kept him out as a fuck you for ruining their WM and Roman plans. He's been fine to compete probably the entire time.


----------



## jorgovan21

Mr. WrestleMania said:


> The REAL FOTC is back!
> 
> :mark:


Roman Reigns is the FOTC.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

jorgovan21 said:


> Mr. WrestleMania said:
> 
> 
> 
> The REAL FOTC is back!
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/GkHkVKq.gif?1" border="0" alt="" title=":mark:" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns is the FOTC.
Click to expand...

The FOTC is still John Cena.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Does FOTC stand for Friend Of The Court?


----------



## 2 Ton 21

From this week's WON



> Still, he made one last appeal to WWE. Earlier this year, he made essentially a
> last ditch case.
> 
> He asked Maroon to send him to the brain specialists that Maroon felt were the
> best in the country. The idea was that if one of them nixed him, at least he
> tried. Even if none of them nixed him, there was no guarantee Maroon would
> change his diagnosis, but Danielson felt it was his last and only shot left. If
> Maroon himself picked the doctors, he'd be more open to what they had to say as
> opposed to the doctors that he found or that the company found previously.
> 
> He also agreed that if he were to come back, he would agree to adhere to perhaps
> the most strict concussion protocol any athlete in sports has ever agreed to.
> 
> There were at least three key doctors that he saw over the past two months
> before he saw Maroon this past week.
> 
> Dr Robert Cantu is a well-known concussion expert and the Co-Founder of the CTE
> Center at the Boston University School of Medicine.
> 
> Cardenas, the first doctor who cleared him back in 2015, and the first doctor
> who told him in 2016 that he had no reason to retire if he didn't want to,
> created the Barrow Concussion and Brain Injury Center, which is the national's
> most comprehensive concussion prevention, treatment and education program. He's
> also on the NFL's Head, Neck and Spine Committee.
> 
> Dr. Jeffrey Kutcher is the National Director of the Sports Neurology Clinic and
> Team Neurologist for the U.S. Ski and Snowboard Association and Team Neurologist
> for the U.S. team in both the 2014 and 2018 Winter Olympics.
> 
> *Although he was not aware of this, one of the doctors in particular was
> aggressively trying to get all the doctors who had examined him, both those
> listed here and every other one he had seen since 2015, to work together for a
> united front to pressure Maroon to clear him.*


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Cooper09 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! Fuck you WWE!!!


What is wrong with you?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

> Although he was not aware of this, one of the doctors in particular was
> aggressively trying to get all the doctors who had examined him, both those
> listed here and every other one he had seen since 2015, to work together for a
> united front to pressure Maroon to clear him.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

How apparent and desperate does your agenda to keep a guy out of the ring in favor of another guy be, that multiple respected doctors, who literally swore an oath to protect humanity's health, are getting so agitated that they form a protest front against your company and its shady practices?

Bunch of marks? :ha


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: WWE: Daniel Bryan Medically Cleared To Return to in-ring Action!*



Ludvig_Borga said:


> I have a degree in EMS, which in this case is enough.
> 
> Yes I did. That still doesn't mean I WISH him that, but if he despite his history with concussions and seizures decides to keep going and ends up with a CTE or worse, I will laugh.


LOL human suffering is hilarious. 

I can't keep up with the amount of edginess here.


----------



## jorgovan21

I just wouldn't put him in a 50 man rumble so soon..yes he's been cleared, no he has n brain damage, but the negative is he has almost three years of ring rust to shake off.


----------



## Stadhart02

Timing seems funny how his contract was nearly up and he would have walked into New Japan

Vince will keep him locked into Smackdown so he doesn't come across the Chosen One. Can't have someone who is naturally popular undermining their 1000000000000th attempt to get someone over who everyone actively hates


----------



## Himiko

IS HE CLEARED?? Wow. I had no idea! You think WWE would have mentioned something about that.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Interesting note from Dave Meltzer on the recent WOR show.
He says Vince himself pushed hard for Bryan to be cleared earlier than he was scheduled because Vince wanted Bryan to be promoted well in time for Wrestlemania, and the Smackdown in New Orleans, which apparently isn't doing so well. Bryan was scheduled to be evaluated by Maroon this week, but Vince was adamant to do it 8 days earlier.

Funny how now, he can't be cleared quick enough, after he was kept away for years based on a half assed diagnosis.
Like I said, every thing I read about this story smells.


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Sounds to me that Vince was excited and really wanted him back


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm surprised the Smackdown in New Orleans wouldn't be doing well. The Mania fans are hardcore. WWE shouldn't need Bryan to draw them.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

Yeah, right.

Vince is known for being a thoroughly lighthearted, sentimental philanthropist fpalm


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I don't even care about the conspiracy theories at this point. Bryan's wrestling. They quickly showed us they'll allow him to bump around and be his old self. Couldn't care less about the motives behind it, we've got an incredible talent back to entertain us in the ring!


----------



## RubberbandGoat

I bet the Smackdown is sold out now. Along with his merch sales are going to go up majorly.


----------

